# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء 24 مايو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تسلم حبيبنا كسلاوى .  .  .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثنائي المريخ الغاني يغادر الي بلاده

غادر ثنائي المريخ الغاني كوفي واوكرا الي بلاده في اجازة قصيرة قبل العودة من جديد لمزاولة نشاطهما مع الفريق استعدادا للدورة الثانية لمسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز .. وكان الاوغندي جمال سالم غادر الي بلاده من اجل الانضمام لمنتخب بلاده الذي يتأهب للتصفيات الافريقية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنباء عن عودة برهان ومحسن للمريخ

تواترت بعض الانباء عن اقتراب عودة برهان تية ومحسن سيد للعمل في الجهاز الفني للمريخ من جديد .. بعد ارهاصات اقالة البلجيكي لوك ايمال مدرب المريخ الحالي بسبب وداع المريخ للكونفدرالية .. والمعلوم ان برهان تية تقدم بإستقالته من تدريب مريخ نيالا في ختام الدورة الاولي وتلقي خلال الفترة الماضية عرضا من مجلس المريخ للعمل في تدريب الفريق.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم الي اوغندا

غادر بالامس حارس المريخ جمال سالم الي اوغندا لقضاء اجازة قصيرة الي جانب اسرته عقب الفراغ من مباراة الكوكب المراكشي وتوقف الدوري الممتاز .. وسيعود اللاعب للخرطوم الجمعة القادم للإنضمام لاعداد الفريق الذي يتأهب للدورة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز والمباريات المؤجلة من الدورة الاولي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعود للتدريبات يوم السبت 

تقرر ان تعود فرقة المريخ للتدريبات يوم السبت المقبل بعد ان منحها الجهاز الفني راحة لمده 10 ايام ليتمكن النجوم من اخذ قسطاً من الراحة بعد رالى طويل و مرهق شهد عدد من المباريات المتتالية تخللتها سفريات طويلة عبر عدد من المطارات في القارة السمراء كذلك حتى يتمكن الاطباء من اعاده تاهيل المصابين، هذا و سيشارك فى مران السبت بإذن الله النجوم الجدد الذين ضمهم المريخ للكشف استعدادا لمتبقى مباريات الجولة الثانية للدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدفع بشكوى للكاف ضد الكوكب المراكشي 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

 تقدم المريخ رسميا بشكوى للكاف ضد نادي الكوكب المراكشي و الاتحاد المغربي و ضمن فيها كافة الاعتداءات و الاساءات العنصرية التي تعرض لها لاعبيه وافراد البعثة و يجدر ذكره ان الكاف و عب لجنة الانضباط ستعقد إجتماعا مهما خلال اسبوعين لمناقشة عددا من القضايا بينها احداث المغرب و تحديدا الاساءات العنصرية التي تعرض لها نجوم المريخ بجانب الضرب المبرح من رجالالشرطة و الجمهور لادارة و لاعبي الاحمر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صلاح نصر : سنناهض قرار تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة للمريخ وسنتقدم بشكوى للدستورية 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
فتح السيد صلاح نصر عضو المكتب القيادي بتحالف المريخ النار في كل الاتجاهات على من اسماهم باصحاب المصالح الخاصة من عد قيام جمعية المريخ في الفترة المقبلة و قال ان المريخ هو النادي الوحييد بين اندية الممتاز ليس لديه مجلس منتخب و قصد بذلك لحرمانه من حقه في الديمقراطية و قال انه يستغرب لبعض اعضاء لجنة التسيير الحالية الذي يطلقون التصريحات المستفزة ويؤكدون فيها عدم رغبتهم في الاستمرار قال : مايقولونه حديث مردود ووصمة عار في جبين المريخ و ان ما يحدث ما هو الا مخطط لتغييب الديمقراطية من داخل لجنة التسيير قال في حديثه لبرنامج زمن اضافي باذاعة 96 انهم سيناهضون مخططات اجهاض الديمقراطية بالمريخ وقال انهم لن يسكون وسيواصلون في النضال حتى آخر نفس فيهم و سيمتد الامر الى التصعيد القانوني و تقديم شكوى ضد لجنة التسيير اواي مؤسسة تخطط لتغييب الديمقراطية بالمريخ وقال انه ليس من حق مجلس المريخ او اي شخص يطلب اعادة الكشف الى نادي المريخ بعد ان تم تسليمه للمفوضية و قال ان المريخ يحتاج الى الديمراطية لانتخاب مجلس جديد ينتشله من الديون بتفعيل الاستثمار و اخراجه من عباءة الرجل الواحد حتى يستعيد عافيته و قال الوالي حاول وضع المريخ في مقام لا يتغير منه و يعاني كل ما ذهب او استقال و قال انه لا يعقل ان يعاني نادي كبير مثل المريخ وهو يملك جمهور كبير و قاعدة لا يستهان بها قادرة على المساهمة في تطويره و النهوض به الي الامام و قال ان هناك اعضاء بلجنة التسيير لديهم اتصالات مع بعض الجهات و حينما لم يتوافق هدفهم مع برامج لجنة التسيير استقالوا و حاولوا تعطيل مسيرة المريخ وهم من اسهم ففما يحدث للمريخ الان و التاريخ لن ينسى لهم تلك الخطوة التي عطلوا فيها المريخ وهومقبل على مباريات مهمة تسببت استقالتهم في فراغ وسط اللاعبين و اسهم في خروج المريخ من البطولات الافريقية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
جهزوا التيران


(24) ساعة فقط تفصل الرجل الفولاذي صاقعة النجم من الجلوس على عرش اتحاد الخرطوم مرة اخرى و ذلك لقناعة الاندية ببرنامجه الطموح و قدراته المهولة في ادارة الرياضة فالرجل اسس لنظام متين للمريخ قبل الانتقال الى اتحاد الخرطوم و الذي حوله من خرابة تنعق فيه البوم لاستاد وملعب جميل .
همت المنافس الوحيد للصاقعة و الذيسيتلقي ضربة مؤلمة و قاضية شطب في عهده في سنار نادي من كشوفات الدرجة الثالثة بعد ان كان يلعب في الاولي
همت الذي اصر علي اقالة غارزيتو ودفع المريخ كافة امواله التي وصلت الى مليار و نصف و تسبب في وداع المريخ لكبري البطولات و خروج من الكونفدرالية و هروبه من العمل بالمريخ سيعلم ان المحرش ما بيكاتل اليوم على ارض الواقع .
من هنا نقول لانصار الصاقعة جهزوا التيران للاحتفال بفوز الرجل الحديدي وعودته مجددا الى كرسى رئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم مجددا
خرجت احدى الزميلات و قال ان الهلال يدعم الصاقعة ضد همت 
نقول لهم هل للمريخ صوت ؟
فالمريخ في الاصل سيغيب عن الجمعية بامر همت الذي كان قد تقدم باستقالته بعد هرب مجلسه من مباراة القمة و التي تكفل بها ونسي و قاد المريخ وحصل بطولة الدوري و الكاس بعد إنسحاب الهلال
الصاقعة الذي يسانده الهلال و بقية اندية الخرطوم و امدرمان سيفوز لانه رجل له برنامج و لم يدفعه الآخرين للترشح .
من قبل نزل نائب رئيس المريخ المستقيل اللواء مدني الحارث ولم يحصل سوى على صوت نادي بري في مواجهة الصاقعة .
الصاقعة لو لم يحسبها صاح لما نزل لانه يعلم ان منافسه ليس مؤهلا لشغل المنصب و يكفي انه استقال من المريخ وهومقبل على مباراة مفصلية ضد وفاق سطيف و هومساعد رئيس المريخ و ترك اللاعبين وحدهم يقاتلون.
على همت ان يكون امينا مع نفسه و المريخاب و يكشف عن الاسباب الحقيقية لاستقالته من المريخ حتى يطلب الترشح ومنافسة الكبار 
الكبار وحدهم يجلسون علي عرش اتحاد الخرطوم 
متفرقات
الاحقاد و تصفية الحسابات جعلت البعض يقف ضد الصاقعة لا مصلحة المريخ و لا اندية الخرطوم
هناك من رسم لهم موقفه وانطلقوا من هذا المبدأ و لكننا نقول لهم واهمون لان من لا يملك السلاح عليه ان يجلس في بيته
بالامس سقط مدني الحارث بالقاضية و تلقي خسارة مذلة وقاسية و غدا سينهار حلم همت الذي ترك مريخه و اصبح منافسا للصاقعة بدون برنامج .
فهمت اجحف في حق نفسه قبل الآخرين و هو يقبل ان يكون منافسا لرجل يملكاسلحة دمار شامل .
المقارنة معدومة و الهزيمة واقعة يا همت فعليك تقبلها بصدر رحب و ارجوا ان يكف اصحاب الاجندة و الاحقاد عن مطاردة ابن المريخ صاقعة النجم 
اخيرا 
المحرش ما بيكاتل 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير 
أكاذيب صحفية 


* حاولت صحيفة (الزاوية) نصب الفخاخ، وتفجير الأوضاع في المريخ بطرح سؤال ملغوم للاعب الجماهيري بكري المدينة عقب الخروج المُر من بطولة كأس الاتحاد الافريقي على الكوكب المراكشي.
* إستغلت الصحيفة الهزيمة التي تعرض لها المريخ وسعت للإصطياد في الماء العكر.
* وعندما تحدُث مثل هذه الاشياء فإن التخمين يتجه إلى أن هناك أهدافاً تسعى الصحيفة لتحقيقها من وراء طرح هذا النوع من الأسئلة (التوريطية) ذات الغرض.
* ولنضع القارئ في الصورة والإطار نشير إلى أن صاحب صحيفة (الزاوية) سامر العمرابي سأل اللاعب عن المقارنة بين المجلس السابق (مجلس الوالي) والمجلس الحالي (لجنة التسيير).
* بالتدقيق في هذا السؤال نقول أن الصحفي قصد إثارة البلبلة ليس إلا.
* فما هي علاقة اللاعب من الأساس بتقييم المجالس والادارات؟.
* لو كان سؤالاً بريئاً لتركّز حول آداء الفريق في مباراته امام الكوكب أو عن الاحداث التي صاحبت اللقاء.
* توجيه السؤال على ذلك النحو يجعلنا نُرجّح أن من ورائه غرض، ويسعى الصحفي لتحقيق هدف بعينه، أو أنه يريد خدمة أجندة شخص آخر يحلم بأن يأتي محمولاً على أعناق الجماهير بسبب هذه الأسئلة غير المهنية.
* وعند قراءة السؤال المشار إليه آنفاً مقروناً بنفي اللاعب ذاته، والذي أكد أن أجابته ذاتها قد تم تحريفها، وتحويرها لتخرج الصحيفة بعناوين صاخبة في اليوم التالي ندرك أن الطبخ قد تم على النحو الذي يريده الصحفي.
* وعلى ذمة اللاعب بكري المدينة فقد نفى ان يكون قد وصف لجنة التسيير بالفشل، بل شكرها على ما قدمته من اجل المريخ حين تخاذل من يدّعون المريخية أكثر من غيرهم.
* حتى إذا صح الكلام الذي نشر في (الزواية) على لسان بكري المدينة فإن رائحة الخبث موجودة في السؤال.
* وعليه فإننا نستنكر مثل هذه الاساليب التي تسعى من أجل توريط الناس من أجل كسب صحفي رخيص عنوانه الإثارة.
* أصر بكري الميدنة على ان ما رود في الصحيفة التي كرهت قرار إصدار صحيفة المريخ عبارة عن أكاذيب صحفية وعدم مراعاة لأخلاقيات المهنة.
* بل لوح باللجؤ للقانون ونحن نؤيده على ذلك فالأمر بات يتعلق بالمهنة بصفة عامة.
* صحيح أنه حتى اذا ثبت سقوط الصحيفة في إمتحان المهنية والمصداقية لا يعني أن الباقين مثلها ولكن سمعة الصحافة ستصبح على المحك.
* لن يستطيع أي صحفي رياضي الجزم بخلو الصحافة الرياضية من الممارسات غير الرشيدة طالما أن هناك حواراً محور وراثياً يحرض على الثورة، وطالما ان هناك أسئلة تطبخ لتحقيق الأجندة وحرق الشخصيات.
* على العمرابي أن يثبت صحة الحوار الذي نشره بالصحيفة وبالوثائق وليس المغالطات وإلا سيكتب عندنا كذّاباً.
* في إنتظار تقديم البيّنة من صحيفة سامر العمرابي التي بتنا نعرف ميولها.
* بالاضافة الى الاعلام السالب، والاعلام المريخي، اصبح هناك إعلام الوالي.
* أين الإعلام المهني الذي يراعي الأخلاقيات، ويسعى للحقيقة لا لطمسها؟.
* المصداقية، النزاهة، الحياد، قيم عليا ستظل باقية وتجد من يدافع عنها كل حين. 
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*لو فاز همت شوف ليك بلد يا حاقد زجاهل في نفس الوقت
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*رحيق رياضي 

احمد محمد الحاج 

ودية الهلال أهم من ودية المنتخب


* في السعودية (عاقب المدير الفني للمنتخب السعودي بيرت فان مارفيك ثنائي الوسط سالم الدوسري ووليد باخشوين بإبعادهما عن القائمة لعدم التزامهما بالموعد المحدد لتجمع اللاعبين).

* وكذا الحال في غالبية دول العالم عندما يضرب الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني موعداً لتجميع اللاعبين و(يتخاذل) البعض عن الإلتحاق بالمعسكر بسبب حجج واهية سيجدون بلا شك العقوبة المناسبة والإيقاف المباشر تمهيداً لقرارات انضباطية أخرى.

* لنقرأ نموذجاً آخراً أيضاً في السادس من يوليو 2015 (رفض مدرب المنتخب الأولمبي المغربي (حسن بنعبيشة) ملتمس إدارة نادي الوداد البيضاوي من تمكين لاعبي الوداد، الذين تشملهم لائحة المنتخب الأولمبي، من مرافقة فريقهم للبرتغال حيث يعسكر هناك، تحضيراً للموسم الكروي المقبل بعد أن يلعبوا مع المنتخب الأولمبي مباراة الذهاب أمام المنتخب التونسي في التاسع عشر من يوليو 2015 ).

* قبلهم بسنوات منع المدير الفني للمنتخب الأولمبي المصري (هاني رمزي) لاعبي الأهلي والزمالك من خوض مباراة القمة مع فريقيهما لاحظوا (مباراة القمة) وليس ودية.

* هذا هو النهج الإداري الأمثل في حفظ هيبة المنتخبات الوطنية وعدم إتاحة الفرصة للاعبين أو الأندية في فعل ما بدأ لهم واختيار الوقت الذي يناسبهم للإنضمام للمعسكرات ورفض الأجهزة الفنية للأندية السماح للاعبيها للإلتحاق بالمنتخب.

* المنتخب الوطني مواجه بلقاء رسمي في الجولة الخامسة من تصفيات أفريقيا المؤهّلة لنهائيات الكان 2017 يوم السبت (الرابع من يونيو القادم) أمام المنتخب السيراليوني حيث حدد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة مازدا تاريخ الحادي والعشرين من مايو الجاري موعداً لتجمع اللاعبين وانطلاقة التدريبات بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم.

* التجمّع المذكور بغرض الاستعداد لخوض معسكر إعدادي قصير والتباري مع المنتخب الكيني ودياً في السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.

* ولكن لأن المنتخب يتذيّل أولويات الجميع ولا يأبه لجهازيه الفني والإداري أي أحد حضر المران الأول (8) لاعبين فقط في واحدة من أبشع صور اللامبالاة وعدم الإكتراث وعلى مرأى من قادة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بمختلف لجانه الذين تفرغوا للرحلات الخارجية والسفريات فقط.

* حتى مازدا يعتبر شريك أصيل في هذا العبث طالما أنه سمح بهذا الانفلات والتخاذل بحجج واهية وتبريرات فطيرة.

* قال مازدا إن كل من (أمير كمال ورمضان عجب وضفر ومصعب عمر) هاتفوا الجهاز الفني لمنحهم الإذن بسبب (الإصابات الخفيفة) و(إجهاد السفر).

* هل يعلم مازدا إن من يحدد إصابات اللاعبين ومدى ثقلها أو خفتها في مثل هذا التوقيت هو الجهاز الطبي بالمنتخب أو بالتنسيق مع الأجهزة الطبية بالأندية.

* هل خاطب الجهاز الطبي بالمنتخب جهاز نادي المريخ الطبي واستفسر عن مدى إصابات اللاعبين؟

* بالتأكيد (لا) ولكن حتى يغطي الجهازين الفني والإداري والطبي على (فضيحة) أخرى لابد لهم أن يتركوا لاعبي المريخ وشأنهم وعدم الحديث عن عدم التحاقهم بتدريبات الفريق وفقاً لسياسة مازدا المعلومة منذ الأزل (الموازنة) بين لاعبي القمة في المنتخب تجنباً للسعات الإعلام.

* الفضيحة المجلجلة هى السماح بإنضمام لاعبي الهلال لمعسكر المنتخب بنيروبي عقب الفراغ من أداء تجربة (سانت جورج الأثيوبي) بتاريخ السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري أي قبل يوم من ودية المنتخب مع نظيره الكيني.

* ولتضحك قليلاً وتبكي كثيراً عزيزي القارئ عليك أن تعلم إن مبررات الجهازين الفني والإداري بالمنتخب بالسماح للاعبي الهلال بالإنضمام عقب ودية سانت جورج كانت مبنية على أن مباراة الهلال مع سانت جورج (كانت محددة قبل فترة) و(واو العطف) حتى يقف الروماني بيلاتشي على مستويات لاعبيه قبل استئناف بطولة الممتاز !!!

* المثير للسخرية هو أن الأندية قبل أن تشرع في استضافة أي فريق في لقاء ودي يقدم على أخذ موافقة الاتحاد العام فهل فات على الأخير أن التاريخ المذكور يتضارب مع برنامج المنتخب؟

* عزيزي مازدا كيف تسمح بهذه المهزلة وكيف تنتظر أن يدعمك الإعلام وأنت تتهاون في حق المنتخب الوطني الأول بالسماح للاعبي المريخ بالحضور متى ما يشتهون والسماح للاعبي الهلال بالإلتحاق بزملاءهم متى ما يتمنون!!!

* لا عجب إنه منتخب مازدا ومعتصم وأسامة ومجدي وزكي والطريفي الذي يتمزّق برنامجه وإعداده من أجل رسم برنامج النادي المدلل.

* حاجة أخيرة كده :: وتقولوا لي ليه نحن محلك سر!! ما أهو كلو ماشي (بباركوها).
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*حروف ذهبية 

بابكر مهدي الشريف 

أفلحت التسيير فاشكروها


* يتوجب على أهل المريخ صغيرهم وكبيرهم أن يتقدموا بجزيل الشكر وعظيم الثناء، لرجال لجنة التسيير الحمراء بقيادة الرجل المهذب أسامة ونسي ورفاقه الميامين الذين تصدوا للعمل في النادي الفخيم ساعة العسرة.

* لجنة التسيير التي أتت للمريخ حتى تحفظ وقاره واستقراره، بعد أن هرب الذين احترفوا العمل في النادي ولاذوا بالفرار خوفا ًمن جحيم الصرف الرهيب .

* لقد أفلحت لجنة التسيير جداً في تنفيذ المهام التي أوكلت إليه، رغم الملل والشفقة التي انتابت القاعدة الجماهيرية والإعلامية في الديار الحمراء طول فترة تولي اللجنة لمقاليد الأمور.

* الآن أعلنت اللجنة عن انتهاء مدتها وقررت مفارقة السلطة في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر القادم بإذن الله تعالى .

* وبالحساب السريع نجد أن هذه اللجنة استطاعت أن تقوم بأعمال جليلة ستساعد النادي في مقبل الأيام بكل تأكيد.

* استطاعت أن تتعامل لجنة التسيير بصورة متوازنة ومقبولة، بل استطيع القول بأنها جيدة جدا في أهم الملفات التي ظلت تؤرق الإدارات باستمرار، ألا وهي عملية الإحلال والإبدال في فترتي التسجيلات  ديسمبر والآن في مايو .

* هذه اللجنة استطاعت أن تعطي الفريق خدمات لاعبين جيدين كانوا قد حققوا نجاحات كبيرة في أنديتهم، مثل النعسان ومحمد الرشيد وصلاح نمر وألوك وإعادة تراوري والتجديد لراجي ومصعب وعمر والتعاقد مع مازن وأبراهومة.

* واستطاعت التسيير أن تحافظ على الأجانب الذين قدموا عطاءا ثراً مع الفريق الموسم السابق، هم كوفي وأوكرا وجابسون وجمال .

* وفي هذا الملف نأخذ على هذه اللجنة فقط تفريطها في اللاعب شيبوب بعد ذلك الجهد الكبير من أبناء المريخ .

* أعادت التسيير صحيفة النادي للصدور مرة أخرى وهذا عمل يحفظ للنادي العريق عراقته ويصون كرامته ويؤكد ريادته وعلو كعبه كونه النادي الوحيد في البلاد السودانية يمتلك صحيفة ناطقة باسمه، وأجمل ما في صدور صحيفة المريخ هو أنها قفلت الأبواب أمام الجماعة الباغية التي كانت تريد أن تجعل من المنبر الشريف مرتعا لسافل القول .

* والآن بشرت اللجنة الجادة جماهير الأحمر بحصول نادي المريخ على عقد استثماري ضخم مع المجموعة العربية الصينية حيث تكاتف مجلس الإدارة مع رابطة المريخ بقطر لإنشاء مجمع تجاري على  قطعه الأرض خاصة النادي بالحتانة وتم التفاوض علي إقامة مجمع تجاري بأعلى المواصفات في الأرض بجوار النادي، كما تم التفاهم في مشروع متكامل

يشتمل على، صالة أفراح كبيرة وصالة صغيره للمناسبات المختلفة.

* مبني متعدد الطوابق يضم فندق وطوابق مخصصه للإيجار كمكاتب، ومنطقة للألعاب. ومجمع مطاعم.

* الرأي عندي هو، لو أن هذه المشاريع نفذ فيها فقط صالة الأفراح الكبيرة بمواصفات حديثة لكفت المريخ ماليا.

* صالات الأفراح تدر أموالاً كبيرة في الخرطوم تفوق المليار شهرياً حتى تلك البالية .

* المشاريع المذكورة هذه جميعها يمكن أن يدر أموالا طائلة وسريعة، وهي مضمونة الاستمرار لوقت طويل إن وجدت المتابعة والتجديد والتحديث الذي يواكب تلك الخدمات .

* إذن سيذكر التاريخ أن هذه اللجنة التي أتت للمريخ من رحم الغيب، قد قامت بأعمال جليلة رغم جحود الجاحدين ونظرة العيون الرمداء عند القاصرين.

* المريخ كيان عريض لا تمتلكه فئة أو شريحة، بل أمة شاهقة وشعب متمدد، فيجب على العاشقين أن يتفضلوا بالثناء والشكر الجزيل لمن يخلص في العمل و يحسن الصنيع كما فعلت لجنة التسيير.

* أرى أن هناك عدم استقرار في الطرح والرؤية الإعلامية بخصوص استمرار أو بقاء هذه اللجنة.

* عندما قررت التسيير البقاء حتى إتمام مدة التكليف ،طالب الإعلام ونسي ورفقائه بالذهاب فورا، وعندما تقرر اللجنة الذهاب يعودون ويطابونها بالبقاء لوقت محدد ، هذا لا يقود إلى الفلاح أبدا أبدا .

* لقد أفلحت التسيير وقدمت الكثير في هذه الفترة، ويجب على الجميع التوجه بالشكر لها.

الذهبية الأخيرة

* وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نعزي أنفسنا أولا كرياضيين في الفقد الجلل برحيل الطاهر محمد عثمان الحكم الدولي، الذي رحل عن دنيانا الفانية ظهر أمس إثر حادث حركة، فنسأل الله أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته وأن يلهم اله وذويه الصبر والسلوان، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب 
معاذ ابو مؤيد 
الجمهور تحت رحمة الاخرين 


وتراوري الحاضر الغائب ويصرف بالملايين ،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الجميع منتظر الجديد في الساحة المريخية،،،
وواحد متخصص باللعب باعصاب المدرج والقروبات والجمهور يساعد فيه علي بث الشائعات!!!
والله حاجه تحزن انو الجمهور يتلعب باعصابو كده!!
شخص او شخصين وامكن مجموعه او كيان متحكمين بمشاعر المدرج ويلعبوا بيها ذي ماعايزين؟؟
وقدر ماكتبنا ونوهنا لذلك مافي زول جايب خبر !!
ياناس ماكل خبر عاجل صحيح؟؟ وماكل خبر مساق بطريقة صحيحة هو الحقيقه!!
الايام دي في ناس مستغلين حوجتكم للاخبار وحوجتكم للاستقرار وشغالين فيكم شمال ويمين والحقيقه هم مستغلين عاطفتكم وحبكم للزعيم !!!
ابتروا ناس الشتل والاخبار العاجلة 
مكتشفين فيكم سوق خصب لبث اخبارهم وزعزعة ماتبقى من استقرار النادي !!!
مشرفي القروبات كل حرف في قروبكم مسؤليتكم توجد شخصيات ناقلة للاخبار الكاذبة نرجو بترها تماما من الوسط المريخي ،،،
المريخ يعاني خلقه ماتساعدو ناس الشتل علي ذيادة المعاناة!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
سؤال للجميع هل حنكون تحت رحمة الاخرين ومربع يدينا وننتظر الرحمة منهم!!!
هل مجتمع المريخ اصبح لايملك القرار !!!
هل القرار اصبح خارج نطاق نادينا؟؟؟
اين رجالات المريخ؟؟
اين جمهور المريخ؟؟
هل تمت السيطره علي عصب النادي ؟؟
هل تم التحكم في مصادر القرار؟؟
اين نحن من نادينا!!
خلاص نفرتين وخلص الكلام ؟؟
رؤوساء يدفعو لمده ثلاثة عشر عام ونحن دفعنا شهرين ومنتظرين الفرح والفرج من الغير!!!
حتي التشجيع والانتماء اصبح يحتاج الي رحمة الغير ؟؟
هل تم تسليم النادي بالكامل للحكومة؟؟؟
الحكومة حتراعي مصالح البلد ولامصالح نادينا!!!
خليكم منتظرين الرحمة من الاخرين !!
بس من دون مطالبة بالنجاح والتفوق لنادينا!!!
هل اندية الولايات منتظرة مثلنا؟؟
من المسؤول عن المديونيات التي كتفت الجميع؟؟
هل المديونيات هي السلسلة التي تربط عنقنا حتي نكون تحت رحمة الاخرين؟؟
مادور مجلس الشورى من الحاصل؟؟
مادورنا كجماهير من الحاصل؟؟
هل مطالبتنا مشروعة ؟؟
هل نحن سبب في الوضع الحاصل ؟؟
هل سلمنا امرنا للغير باردتنا؟؟
هل نطلب المنافسة علي بطولات ونحن ماعندنا ادارات!!!
نادي البطولات لايكون تحت رحمة الاخرين نادي البطولات من يجلب الاخرين الي رحمتة!!!
خلونا مربعين يدينا وننتظر رحمة الاخرين!!!
هل في طريقنا الي طريق اللاعودة!!!
ملف الديون سيظل الطوق المربوط حول اعناقنا الي ان يتم قطعه !!
من لايملك قوته وماله لايملك قراره!!
ونحن حاليا في هذه الوضعية ؟؟
من المسوؤل عن ملف الديون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الديون خلت حاتم يتمتم في التلفزيون !!!!
الديون الديون الديون
خلونا مربعين يدينا لحدي مامريخنا يضيع اكثر !!!!!!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
تراوري !!!!!!!
الملف الغامض بسلماتو
الحاضر الغائب 
كم هدف احرز تراوري منذ حضوره للمريخ؟؟؟؟
وهل عطاءه قدر المبلغ الذي يتقاضاه؟؟
من المسوؤل والمستفيد من رجعه تراوري؟؟
من الذي سلم تراوري جوازه في المغرب؟؟
من المسوؤل عن غياب تراوري عن بعض المباريات؟؟
من حجز تزاكر السفر لتراوري لبلادة؟؟؟
هل وكيلة اقوي من ادارة المريخ؟؟
مش قلنا ليكم ادارة ضعيفة !!!

تراوري يتقاضي مايقارب العشره الف دولار شهريا ضربوها براكم تعادل كم؟؟؟
جمال سالم المقدم كل خبراتو يتقاضى اقل من نصف راتب تراوري؟؟؟
تراوري يطالب بشطبه من المريخ ؟؟
ولايوجد شرط جزائي !!!
بعض الشخصيات متمسكة بترواري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل وجود تراوري وراها ايادي خفيه للاستفادة ماليا؟؟؟
الايام القادمة سنفتح الملف علي مصراعية وصاحب المنفعة في تواجد تراوري يبادر بالرحيل ويسوق معاه تراوري يسوقوا في الخليج !!!!
راتب تراوري والمدرب لايفرق بينهم سوي كم الف دولار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نبحث عن خانات للشطب في التسجيلات ونبحث عن المال وواحد جالس ذيادة عدد وراتبو مرهق خزينه النادي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتظرونا بخصوص الملف 
عشان تراوري من ضمن تضخم مديونيه النادي والله اعلم!!!
هل تراوري تواجده حاليا من مصلح النادي مع صرفه الدولاري؟؟؟
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
لو لم تفتح كثير من الملفات سنكون تحت رحمة الغير وسيعاني المريخ الامرين!!!
الاخوة كبار كتاب المريخ
نادينا يعاني وانتم مشغولين بالند التاني؟؟
افتحوا الملفات المغلقه حتي لايضيع المريخ!!!
اقلامكم امانة في اعناقكم 
والجمهور لاينتظر منكم تحليل مباريات او زيادة مناكفات مع العرضة شمال!!!
منتظرين فتح ملفات نادينا حتى نعالج الاوضاع ونكون سند لنادينا
المرحلة الان محتاجة الشفافية حتي يلتف الجمهور مع ناديه ،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
الاخوة جماهير المدرجات لاتعطوا الفرصة لاصحاب الشتل!!!
ابتروا من طرف 
الاخبار المغلوطة تسبب كثير من الضغط النفسي للمدرج
العاطفة لاتسمح ببناء فريق بطولات،،،،
ابتروا اصحاب الشائعات 
اني لكم من الناصحين 
لن نتقدم خطوة واحدة 
حتي ينضف مجتمعنا من النمامين والحاقدين والحاسدين
وقبلهم الاشخاص المسترزقين والسماسره والمنتفعين من قوت اولادكم !!!
نظفوا مجتمعنا حتي نحلم بي بيئه صالحة لبطولة ،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
نسينا امس ان نشكر مسؤول الاستثمار بالنادي اخونا الصادق 
حاج علي
شكرا لمن تعمل باخلاص وبعيد عن الاضواء 
زعلنا من لجنة التسيير ابعدنا عن رؤيه وجوه نيرة مثلكم 
الي الامام يابطل وربنا يعلي مراتبك 
سمعنا عن تعاقدات استثمارية قادمة الاسبوع القادم 
انشاء الله الخير علي يديك 
باذن الله،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
معظم الاندية العربية تعاني من ملف الرئاسة لكن ليس بمستوانا وليست عليهم وصايا!!!!!
المريخ الان في مفترق طرق 
الخوف نسلك الطريق الخاطئ
طريق اللاعوده ونحصل الموردة!!!!
اهل المريخ انقذوا مايمكن انقاذه!!!
رجالات المريخ انقذوا مايمكن انقاذه!!
شوري المريخ انقذوا مايمكن انقاذه!!
جماهير المريخ التفوا حول الكيان الان ،،،
لانطلب بالمستحيل لمن نطاب بالممكن ،،،
يادارة المريخ لانكابر ولانعاند رحيل تراوري مطلب جماهير المدرج !!
وياادارك المريخ منتظرين تمارين المريخ وقبلها منتظرين تعيين مدرب بكفاءه تدريبية وانضباطية 
جبرة الاقرب والانسب وطنيا الي قلوب الجماهير
من يحارب جبرة يارجالات المريخ؟؟؟؟
اعطوه نصف راتب ايمال وسنصبغ عيونه باللون الاخضر ونركب له شعر مستعار وسيكون الخواجه صاحب الانجازات،،،
الدولار غير متوفر وذادنا القليل اولى بيه اولادنا جبره وغيرهم كثير ،،،
ياجبره اخونا كمان شوية حس بالجماهير واتخلي عن بعض المطالبات،،،،،،،
لنا عوده اليك جبرة الخواجة الاسمر،،،
قبل قفل الملفات
جون سينا موجود ولافات ؟؟؟؟
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
تغريدات مرورية
القيادة الامنة راحة لك وللاخرين
رمضان علي الابواب
سخانة الجو لاتفقدك اعصابك
المزاج الرايق يتيح الفرصة للجميع للوصول الي منازلهم
اتصالك مهم 
وحياتك اهم واهم
لاتتصل الا حين تصل 
نتمني السلامة للجميع
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
للتغريدة نقاط واراء اقبل منها ماشئت وارفض منها ماتشاء
تغريدة بصوت مسموع تعبر عن اراء الكثيرين منقوله ومربوطة بنبض المدرج،،،،،،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المفوض: الانتخابات في المريخ قائمة ان سلمت لجنة التسيير الكشف في موعده 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 نفي مفوض ولاية الخرطوم في حديث اذاعي امس نية المفوضية في تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة للمريخ وقال ان الانتخابات ستكون في موعدها و قال انه يمكن ان تقام الجمعية حتى يوم الحاديو العشرين من يونيو المقبل ان تم تسليم كشف العضوية قبل 15 يوما من تاريخ الجمعية وقال انهم في انتظار كشف العضوية و ان الكشف تم اعادته للمريخ بخطاب من لجنة تسيير المريخ و ان المفوضية سوف تطلب الكشف و في حالة تأخيرة عن الموعد المحدد ستقوم بأخطار الوزارة بذلك وهي التي ستقيم الوضع في المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قًـلُـم رياضي
معتز الفاضل 
 أنطوت في القلب حسرة |

× حين يصبح رئيس النادي وأركان حربه يلهثون وراء نفي تصريحات لاعبيهم ((الذين ينطون تحت ادارتهم )) لوسائل الأعلام المختلفة عندئذ فإنهم يفتقدون الأساليب والحنكة الإدارية والتي تمثل ركيزة من ركائز تحقيق النجاحات الكروية وتودي للنهوض بالقطاع الرياضي إلى مستوى التخصص والعلمية مما يودي إلى تطبيق الأحتراف في النادي……!!!!!
وبذلك يظهرون ضعفهم للاعبين وعندئذ عليك أن تبصم بالعشرة (مطبوقة) على ان هذه التصريحات صحيحة لاريب فيها….!!!!
× بكري المدينة الكل يعرف ان ما صرح به لصحيفة( الزاوية ) كأن صحيحا في مضمونه استنادا النتائج والمستويات الهزيلة التي قدمتها الفرقة الحمراء في النصف الأول من الممتاز ودوري الأبطال والكونفدرالية ولكن هذا التصرف يدل على ضعف الثقافة الكروية للاعب السوداني فابداء الرأي للاعب يجب ان يكون لدائرة الكرة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي وليس الصحف فهذه الأخبار يجب أن تدخل المطبخ المريخي أولا ………!!!
× تحدثنا كثيرا عن أهمية دائرة الكرة ولكن عنتريات كابيلا أفقدت المريخ مركزا حساسا ومهم ولذلك ومنذ الآن سنطالب المجلس القادم بالتاميين على إختيار دائرة الكرة ورئيسها بمنتهى الحيادية ويجب التخلى عن العادة السيئة التي ظلت مجالس الإدارات تتعامل بها في السنوات الماضية باعتبار دائرة الكرة مركز تشريفي لقدامى اللاعبين بل ويترك في بعض الأحيان خالي كما يحدث الأن. …….!!!!!
× الرأي عندي ان محمد موسى الانسب لهذا المنصب فعلي المجلس القادم ان يضم المهندس لهندسة المنصب……!!!!
× ما دمنا في عصر الأحتراف فعلينا أن نطبق قوانينه ولوائحه ونظمة ، و لابدّ من القضاء على اللاعبين المستهترين ، والإداريين الذين لا يقومون بواجباتهم ، حيث أن تطبيقها يحقق للنادي مكاسبه وأهدافه التي ينشدها وتهدف إلي مصلحة اللاعب كذلك وتطور مستواه !!!
× فعندما يحس اللاعب بأنه كبير على النادي الذي ينتمي إلية (( وأهم منه)) عندئذ فانة لايرجى منه ويجب التخلص منه فما يفعله بعض لاعبي المريخ وفي مقدمتهم الدلووووووعة ((تراوري )) يجب ان يجد العقاب المناسب له حتى يكون عظه واعتبار للبقية ويجب التخلي عن المثالية الذائدة في التعامل …….؟؟
× أذا أردت ان تكون كبيرا ومسيطرا يجب ان تعامل لاعبيك كمحترفين (لهم وعليهم) ولكن أساليب التذلل (والتحنيس ) لا تخدم ولا تنفع …..!!!!!
× القانون الصارم والقوي يبقي النادي قوي وكبير ومهاااب….!!!
× وعندما يصبح اللاعب أكبر من النادي فإنه يصغر شيئا فشيئا في نظر الجماهير حتى يصبح لا وجود له ودونكم ((شيبوب ))…..!!!
× اللاعبون أذا شجعتهم رغم أخطائهم وبحثت لهم عن التبرير والاعتذار تشجعوا عليك….!!!!!
× أول عوامل الهزيمة تولد خارج الميدان لكنها تتربى فيه بالتبرير….!!!!
× خلق الاعتذار يعد بمثابة ان تقول للاعبييين اذهبوا إلى هزيمة جديدة وأنا بينكم وبين الجماهير سدا منيعا……..!!!
× قل لهم م فعلتموه خطأ وعاقبهم وواجههم بها نعم سيفرح خصومك بهذا قليل ولكن فريقك لن يطيل المكوث حزئنا لفترة طويلة ……!!!!
× علينا ان نوجه اللوم للاعبين الذين أصبح البرود داخل الملعب سمتهم وكأن الأمر لا يعنيهم ولا الجمهور الذي يقف خلفهم يهمهم أيضاً ولايضعون في بالهم ان من يجلس على المدرجات أو من يشاهدهم من خلف الشاشة “دمه يحترق” وهم يفشلون في مباراة تلو الاخرى رغم أنها كانت بمتناول أيديهم.
× ما فعله لاعبي المريخ وإداري المريخ في مباراة الكوكب المراكشي الأخيرة يجب ان لايمر مرور الكرام فللمريخ الكيان هيبته وسمعته الطيبة على مستوى القارة الأفريقية والعربية فقد نقبل سقوط المريخ كرويا في أحدى المنافسات الأفريقية بالرغم من صعوبتها لأن هذا قانون الكرة وحكمها وسنتها……!!!
ولكن لا نقبل بالسقوط الأخلاقي ي لجنة الكنكشة التي ابتلانا الله بحكمها ((لمعشوقنا)) تخلوا عن سلبيتكم ولو لمرة واحدة واتخذوا قرارا واحدا لنسجله بدفاتركم التي ملئت عارا …!!!!!
× نطمع في إتخاذ موقف قوي وحازم من مجلس الشورى المريخي بالتصدي لمن أساء لسمعة الكوكب الأحمر ….!!!!
× يجب أن نحكم العقل ونلتزم الرزانه الأن ونحاول ترتيب البيت المريخي من الداخل فقد انتهت فترة تدعيم الفريق من الخارج بنهاية فترة التسجيلات التكميلية وما وجد بالكشف يجب ان نغربله لنأخذ منه المفيد الذي يمكن ان يعيد للمريخ الكيان مكانته والرأي عندي أن نترك الفرصة لبعض نجوم الرديف وقليل من اللاعبيين الذين يحملون هم المريخ مع ضرورة الاستعانة بطاقم فني سوداني يجيد صناعة نواة فريق المستقبل ويبقى المطالبة ببرهان تية ومحسن سيد هي الأهم والأولى بعد فشل لوك ايمال في وضع بصمته …!!!!!
× علينا ان نربط الأحزمة فالمعشوق الآن يحتاج لكل جماهيره فالموسم لم يخلص بعد ………!!!!
✍ جْـــرَةِ_قًـلُـم__أخيرا :_
× تتجه أنظار عشاق الكرة السمراء اليوم صوب قاهرة المعز لممعايشة قرعة دوري المجموعتين لدوري أبطال أفريقيا والكونفدرالية لهذا العام والذي يعتبر الأسوأ على الإطلاق للكرة السودانية في السنوات الأخيرة بعد تساقط الرباعي الذي مثلها ومثل بها …!!!
× نتابع وفي القلب حسرة بعد سقوط رأيتنا في هذا المحفل القاري الكبير……!!!!
× أربعة أندية عربية ومثلها أفريقي سيتقاتلون من أجل الأميرة السمراء ومن كأن مرشحا لها العام الماضي بإجماع كل الخبراء والمحللين خارج هذه الأندية بفعل لجنة التدمير المريخية وتراخي واستهتار لاعبيه……!!
ﺑﺮﻓﻊ ﻟﻠﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻳﺪﻳﺎ ﻣﺴﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﻭﻻﻧﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﻟﻰ
ﺧﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺮﺓ ﺟﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻋﺮ ﺧﺎﻟﻰ….
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*شهدت قاعة الراحل عبد الحميد عابدين للمؤتمرات باتحاد كرة القدم المحلي الخرطوم أمس إجراءات انتخاب مقاعد الممتاز والدرجات الأولى والثانية وسط حضور واهتمام قادة العمل الرياضي ورجالات الأندية بواسطة مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم.

في العاشرة بدأت انتخاب مقعد الممتاز حيث ترشح للمنصب محمود صالح وعز الدين الحاج ليفوز محمود صالح تلتها انتخاب مقاعد الدرجة الأولى حيث ترشح لها هاشم خلف الله وجمال عبد الله ومجدي مكي وفوزي سليمان ونزار عبد الباقي والسر بخيت لتجئ النتيجة على النحو التالي نزار عبد الباقي 14 صوتاً، هاشم خلف الله 10 أصوات، السر بخيت 10 أصوات. عبد الله 6 اصوات مجدي مكي صوت واحد، ليفوز بمقاعد الدرجة الأولى نزار عبد الباقي وهاشم خلف الله والسر بخيت.

وفي مقاعد الدرجة الثانية ترشح خليفة محمود ومحمد الفاتح محمد علي وعبد الماجد عبد الباقي وأشرف مصطفى وصلاح الدين احمد نور الدين وعوض الله محمد لتجئ النتيجة على النحو التالي أشرف مصطفى 21 صوتاً عبد الماجد عبد الباقي 19 صوتاً محمد الفاتح محمد علي 17 صوتاً صلاح الدين احمد نور الدين 10 اصوات عوض الله محمد 8 أصوات خليفة محمود 7 أصوات ليفوز بمقاعد الدرجة الثانية اشرف مصطفى وعبد الماجد عبد الباقي ومحمد الفاتح محمد علي.

يذكر أن مقاعد الدرجة الثالثة بمناطق ولاية الخرطوم الثلاث انتهت بفوز أبوالقاسم العوض صالح (بحري) أسامة عابدين (الخرطوم) المهندس أسامة عبد السلام كمال الدين(أمدرمان) فيصل الصديق (منطقة الجموعية).

وغدا يتم نشر الكشف النهائي للمرشحين بمكاتب مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم ببحري ومكاتب الاتحاد، وفتح باب الترشيح لمناصب الضباط الأربعة للاتحاد وممثلي أندية الممتاز والأولى بمجلس إدارة الاتحاد وفيما يلي المرشحون لمناصب الضباط الأربعة للاتحاد وممثلي اندية الممتاز والأولى بمجلس إدارة الاتحاد وفيما يلي المرشحون لمناصب الضباط الأربعة للرئاسة ترشح محمد الحسن عبد السلام وعبد القادر الزبير.

ولنائب الرئيس جمال احمد عمر الكيماوي وللسكرتارية زكي عباس وياسر حسين عبد الله الغول ولأمانة المال عبد العزيز نصر الدين وفضل السيد عبد الله وصديق علي صالح.

في حديثه  اكد نزار عبد الباقي أحد الفائزين بمقاعد الدرجة الأولى قال: نحن نحترم الكرة والأندية ومن أجلها سنعمل على تطوير الرياضة وحل كل المشاكل التي تعترضها.

وكذلك ابدى عبد الماجد عبد الباقي الشهير بماجد راس احد الفائزين بمقاعد الدرجة الثانية سعادته بثقة الأندية به وقال: نحن حضرنا من أجل الأندية وسنعمل مع الأخوة لحل كافة المشاكل على رأسها مشاكل التحكيم بالإضافة لتطوير العمل الرياضي بصفة خاصة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يخاطب الوزير بإنتهاء فترته

تقدمت لجنة تسيير المريخ بخطاب رسمي الي وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بتحديد الخامس من يونيو القادم آخر موعد لانتهاء فترة لجنة التسيير عقب القرار الجماعي لاعضاء مجلس ادارة النادي في الاجتماع الاخير والتخلي عن العمل سواء بعقد جمعية عمومية او تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة وعدم التراجع عن هذا القرار بتاتا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القارة السمراء تترقب قرعة دور الثمانية لدوري الأبطال والكونفدرالية

تتجه أنظار محبي كرة القدم في القارة السمراء صوب العاصمة المصرية القاهرة التي تستضيف غدا الثلاثاء قرعة دور الثمانية (مرحلة المجموعتين) لبطولتي دوري أبطال إفريقيا وكأس الاتحاد الإفريقي (الكونفدرالية الأفريقية).

وتمثل أندية الأهلي والزمالك المصريين ووفاق سطيف الجزائري والوداد البيضاوي المغربي الكرة العربية في دوري الأبطال في مواجهة أندية إنيمبا النيجيري وأسيك ميموزا الإيفواري وفيتا كلوب من الكونغو الديمقراطية وزيسكو يونايتد الزامبي.

في المقابل، ترفع أندية النجم الساحلي التونسي ومولودية بجاية الجزائري وأهلي طرابلس الليبي والكوكب المراكشي والفتح الرباطي المغربيين الراية العربية في مرحلة المجموعتين بالكونفدرالية التي تشارك فيها أيضا فرق مازيمبي الكونغولي الديمقراطي وميدياما الغاني ويانج أفريكانز التنزاني.

وتعد هذه هي النسخة الأخيرة للبطولتين التي تقام خلالها مرحلة المجموعات في دور الثمانية، وذلك عقب التعديلات التي أجراها الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) مؤخرا في نظام المسابقتين بدءا من العام المقبل.

وتقرر تغيير نظام دور المجموعات بدوري الأبطال والكونفدرالية ليبدأ من دور الستة عشر بدلا من دور الثمانية، حيث سيتم تقسيم الفرق المتأهلة إلى أربع مجموعات يصعد منها أصحاب المركزين الأول والثاني في كل مجموعة لدور الثمانية.

وبدءا من دور الثمانية سيكون النظام بخروج المهزوم بعد مباراتي ذهاب وإياب حتى الدور النهائي، علما بأن الفرق التي خسرت في دور الـ32 لدوري الأبطال سوف تنتقل للعب في الكونفدرالية حيث تخوض دور الـ32 الثاني.

وتم تقسيم الفرق المتأهلة لدور الثمانية بدوري الأبطال هذا الموسم إلى أربعة مستويات بناء على نتائجها في البطولة خلال السنوات الخمس الأخيرة، حيث جاء الأهلي وسطيف في المستوى الأول، والزمالك وفيتا كلوب في المستوى الثاني، والوداد وأسيك في المستوى الثالث، وزيسكو وانييمبا في التصنيف الرابع.

وربما تسفر القرعة عن صدام بين قطبي الكرة المصرية الأهلي والزمالك للمرة الرابعة بمرحلة المجموعات، حيث تسمح لوائح البطولة بوجود فريقين من نفس البلد في مجموعة واحدة.

وتشعر جماهير الأهلي بقدر كبير من التفاؤل بوجود الزمالك مع فريقها في مجموعة واحدة، حيث توج الشياطين الحمر باللقب في النسخ الثلاث التي تواجد فيها الفريقان بنفس المجموعة في دور الثمانية أعوام 2008 و2012 و2013.

ويعود الأهلي، صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة برصيد ثمانية ألقاب، للمشاركة في دور الثمانية بعدما غاب عنها في النسختين الماضيتين للمسابقة، مسجلا ظهوره الثالث عشر في مرحلة المجموعتين.

ويحلم الأهلي بتعزيز رقمه القياسي والتأهل للمرة السادسة في تاريخه لبطولة كأس العالم للأندية التي ستقام باليابان في شهر كانون أول/ديسمبر القادم.

من جانبه، يتطلع الزمالك الذي يشارك للمرة السابعة في مرحلة المجموعتين، للمضي قدما في البطولة التي توج بها في خمس مناسبات كان آخرها عام 2002.

ويبحث الزمالك عن المشاركة في المربع الذهبي للبطولة للمرة الأولى منذ عام 2005.

ويأمل وفاق سطيف، الذي حافظ على مقعده في مرحلة المجموعتين للعام الثالث على التوالي، في العودة إلى منصة التتويج عقب فوزه بالبطولة عامي 1988 و2014.

ويسعى الوداد البيضاوي، المتوج باللقب عام 1992، لمواصلة مغامرته في البطولة في مشاركته الثانية بمرحلة المجموعتين، خاصة بعدما جرد مازيمبي من لقب البطولة الذي أحرزه العام الماضي، بفوزه على الفريق الكونغولي 3 / 1 في مجموع مباراتي الذهاب والعودة بدور الستة عشر.

ومن المتوقع أن يواجه الرباعي العربي منافسة شرسة من بقية الفرق المشاركة في دور الثمانية.

ويرغب إنيمبا، الذي يعاود الظهور في مرحلة المجموعتين بعد غياب دام خمسة أعوام، لاستعادة أمجاده مرة أخرى في البطولة التي أحرزها عامي 2003 و2004، وهو ما ينطبق أيضا على أسيك الفائز باللقب عام 1998، الذي سجل مشاركته العاشرة في دور الثمانية.

ويهدف فيتا كلوب، الذي بلغ دور الثمانية للمرة الثانية في تاريخه، لتكرار الإنجاز الذي حققه منذ عامين بتأهله للنهائي، فيما يطمح زيسكو لأن يكون الحصان الأسود للبطولة في مشاركته الثانية بمرحلة المجموعتين.

وللنسخة الثانية على التوالي تغيب الأندية التونسية عن دور الثمانية، عقب خروج الأفريقي من دور الـ32 والنجم الساحلي من دور الستة عشر.

كما تخلو مرحلة المجموعتين أيضا من الأندية السودانية هذا الموسم بعدما ودع ممثليها الهلال والمريخ البطولة من أدوارها الأولى رغم مشاركتهما اللافتة في النسخة الماضية التي شهدت تأهلهما للدور قبل النهائي.

وفي الكونفدرالية الإفريقية، تمتلك الكرة العربية حظوظا قوية للاحتفاظ باللقب للعام الرابع على التوالي رغم المنافسة الشرسة المتوقعة من مازيمبي الساعي لتعويض خيبة الأمل التي لحقت به بخروجه المبكر من دوري الأبطال.

وتبدو الفرصة مواتية للنجم الساحلي (حامل اللقب) للانفراد بالرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة، التي انطلقت للمرة الأولى عام 1992، بعدما توج بها أربع مرات، في حين يسعى الكوكب المراكشي والفتح الرباطي للحصول على اللقب للمرة الثانية في تاريخهما بعدما فازا بها عامي 1996 و2010 على الترتيب.

ويحلم أهلي طرابلس ومولودية بجاية بملامسة الكأس للمرة الأولى في تاريخهما.

وتنطلق الجولة الأولى لمرحلة المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال والكونفدرالية أيام 17 و18 و19 حزيران/يونيو المقبل، على أن تجرى الجولة الأخيرة بدور الثمانية للمسابقتين يومي 23 و24 آب/أغسطس القادم.

وتجرى مباريات الذهاب بالدور قبل النهائي للبطولتين أيام 16 و17 و18 أيلول/سبتمبر المقبل، في حين تقام مباريات الإياب أيام 23 و24 و25 أيلول/سبتمبر من نفس الشهر.

وتقام مباراة الذهاب لنهائي دوري الأبطال أحد أيام 14 و15 و16 تشرين أول/أكتوبر، ويجرى لقاء العودة أحد أيام 21 و22 و23 من الشهر ذاته، فيما تقام مباراة الذهاب لنهائي الكونفدرالية أحد أيام 28 و29 و30 من نفس الشهر، على أن تجرى مباراة الإياب أحد أيام 4 و5 و6 تشرين ثان/نوفمبر المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب السودان: المنتخب سيستفيد من وديّة الهلال

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت 

أكد محمد عبد الله "مازدا"، المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان، أنه لم تكن هناك مشكلة، فيما يتعلق بلاعبي الهلال، الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار للانضمام لقائمة المنتخب، لمواجهة سيراليون في مباراة حاسمة يوم 4 يونيو/حزيران القادم، ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس أمم أفريقيا بالجابون 2017، مشيرًا إلى وجود تنسيق مع المدير الفني للهلال.

وأوضح مازدا في تصريحات إعلامية بحضور "" عقب التدريب الذي أجراه مساء الإثنين بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم: "كان من المهم أن ينتظم لاعبو الهلال في مران المنتخب، واتفقت مع مدرب الهلال، على أن يستفيد المنتخب من الهلال بتجهيز لاعبيه من خلال مباراة سان جورج الإثيوبي الوديّة، كما اتفقنا على كيفية مشاركة اللاعبين".

وكان المنتخب قد خاض تدريبًا مساء الإثنين بأكاديمية تقانة لكرة القدم بحضور 22 لاعبًا، انضم إليهم لأول مرة اللاعب مصعب عمر، بينما حضر ثنائي فريق المريخ قلب الدفاع أمير كمال ولاعب الوسط رمضان عجب، وحصلا على إذن وغادرا.

وقال المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان، إنه سيصطحب 20 لاعبًا لمعسكر كينيا ولمباراة سيراليون، وأن الاتحاد السوداني كلّفه برئاسة البعثة في كينيا.

يذكر أن التدريب الذي خاضه المنتخب السوداني مساء الثلاثاء، كان الثاني والأخير قبل سفره غلى كينيا فجر الأربعاء لمواجهة المنتخب الكيني عصر الخميس في تجربة ودية دولية. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* رسميا.. مانشستر يونايتد يعلن إقالة فان جال من منصبه
* اينتراخت يضمن البقاء في البوندسليجا على حساب نورنبرج
* التشيلي مانويل بيليجريني يتصدر قائمة المرشحين لقيادة إيفرتون
* روبي كين يتوقع نهاية أمريكية لكريستيانو رونالدو
* إبراهيموفيتش ولينجارد يقودان التشكيلة المثالية لأبطال كؤوس أوروبا
* شيرار يستنكر الفوضى في التعامل مع فان جال
* برشلونة يراقب الفرنسي صامويل أومتيتي مدافع ليون
* المجموعة الصينية تحدد أبرز احتياجات ميلان لقائمة بالأسماء المرشحة
* فينجر يودّع روزيسكي بكلمات حزينة .. أليجري: موراتا يحتاج يوفنتوس
* الفيفا يطيح بنائب الأمين العام .. 
* بنزيمة يخسر دعوته ضد لوموند لنشر استجوابه في قضية الابتزاز
* نابولي يتعاقد مع لورينزو تونيلي مدافع إمبولي
* جودين لأنصار أتلتيكو مدريد: اطمئنوا.. سنبذل أقصى ما لدينا
* لاعبو البوندسليجا يعتبرون ميسي الأفضل في العالم
* باريس سان جيرمان يرصد 15 مليون يورو لتعويض رحيل موتا
* أولييه على أعتاب منصب المدير العام في ليون
* سانشيز ينضم لتدريبات تشيلي قبل ودية جامايكا
* سانشيز يجيب: لماذا بايرن ميونيخ بدلاً من مانشستر يونايتد؟
* مورينيو يريد الكولومبي رودريجيز نجم ريال مدريد في مانشستر يونايتد

*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
جهزوا التيران


(24) ساعة فقط تفصل الرجل الفولاذي صاقعة النجم من الجلوس على عرش اتحاد الخرطوم مرة اخرى و ذلك لقناعة الاندية ببرنامجه الطموح و قدراته المهولة في ادارة الرياضة فالرجل اسس لنظام متين للمريخ قبل الانتقال الى اتحاد الخرطوم و الذي حوله من خرابة تنعق فيه البوم لاستاد وملعب جميل .
همت المنافس الوحيد للصاقعة و الذيسيتلقي ضربة مؤلمة و قاضية شطب في عهده في سنار نادي من كشوفات الدرجة الثالثة بعد ان كان يلعب في الاولي
همت الذي اصر علي اقالة غارزيتو ودفع المريخ كافة امواله التي وصلت الى مليار و نصف و تسبب في وداع المريخ لكبري البطولات و خروج من الكونفدرالية و هروبه من العمل بالمريخ سيعلم ان المحرش ما بيكاتل اليوم على ارض الواقع .
من هنا نقول لانصار الصاقعة جهزوا التيران للاحتفال بفوز الرجل الحديدي وعودته مجددا الى كرسى رئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم مجددا
خرجت احدى الزميلات و قال ان الهلال يدعم الصاقعة ضد همت 
نقول لهم هل للمريخ صوت ؟
فالمريخ في الاصل سيغيب عن الجمعية بامر همت الذي كان قد تقدم باستقالته بعد هرب مجلسه من مباراة القمة و التي تكفل بها ونسي و قاد المريخ وحصل بطولة الدوري و الكاس بعد إنسحاب الهلال
الصاقعة الذي يسانده الهلال و بقية اندية الخرطوم و امدرمان سيفوز لانه رجل له برنامج و لم يدفعه الآخرين للترشح .
من قبل نزل نائب رئيس المريخ المستقيل اللواء مدني الحارث ولم يحصل سوى على صوت نادي بري في مواجهة الصاقعة .
الصاقعة لو لم يحسبها صاح لما نزل لانه يعلم ان منافسه ليس مؤهلا لشغل المنصب و يكفي انه استقال من المريخ وهومقبل على مباراة مفصلية ضد وفاق سطيف و هومساعد رئيس المريخ و ترك اللاعبين وحدهم يقاتلون.
على همت ان يكون امينا مع نفسه و المريخاب و يكشف عن الاسباب الحقيقية لاستقالته من المريخ حتى يطلب الترشح ومنافسة الكبار 
الكبار وحدهم يجلسون علي عرش اتحاد الخرطوم 
متفرقات
الاحقاد و تصفية الحسابات جعلت البعض يقف ضد الصاقعة لا مصلحة المريخ و لا اندية الخرطوم
هناك من رسم لهم موقفه وانطلقوا من هذا المبدأ و لكننا نقول لهم واهمون لان من لا يملك السلاح عليه ان يجلس في بيته
بالامس سقط مدني الحارث بالقاضية و تلقي خسارة مذلة وقاسية و غدا سينهار حلم همت الذي ترك مريخه و اصبح منافسا للصاقعة بدون برنامج .
فهمت اجحف في حق نفسه قبل الآخرين و هو يقبل ان يكون منافسا لرجل يملكاسلحة دمار شامل .
المقارنة معدومة و الهزيمة واقعة يا همت فعليك تقبلها بصدر رحب و ارجوا ان يكف اصحاب الاجندة و الاحقاد عن مطاردة ابن المريخ صاقعة النجم 
اخيرا 
المحرش ما بيكاتل 







ياخوانا في واحد ممكن يقنعني أنه الزول مريخابي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ دوري أبطال آسيا - اياب دور ال16:

* جيونبك - كوريا الجنوبية (-- : --) ميلبورن - أستراليا الساعة: 13:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

* شنغهاي - الصين (-- : --) طوكيو - اليابان الساعة: 14:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* لوكوموتيف - أوزبكستان (-- : --) الهلال - السعودية الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

* تركتور - إيران (-- : --) النصر - الإمارات الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

..................................................  .......

â—„ دورة تولون الدولية - المجموعات:

* بلغاريا (-- : --) المكسيك  الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* فرنسا (-- : --) مالي الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4


 =====

 âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري المصري  - الأسبوع 30 :

* الداخلية  (0 : 1) سموحة

..................................................  .......

â—„ دورة تولون الدولية - المجموعات:

* اليابان (0 : 1) البرتغال
* إنجلترا (7 : 1) غينيا

 =====

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صلاح نصر : سنناهض قرار تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة للمريخ وسنتقدم بشكوى للدستورية 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
فتح السيد صلاح نصر عضو المكتب القيادي بتحالف المريخ النار في كل الاتجاهات على من اسماهم باصحاب المصالح الخاصة من عد قيام جمعية المريخ في الفترة المقبلة و قال ان المريخ هو النادي الوحييد بين اندية الممتاز ليس لديه مجلس منتخب و قصد بذلك لحرمانه من حقه في الديمقراطية و قال انه يستغرب لبعض اعضاء لجنة التسيير الحالية الذي يطلقون التصريحات المستفزة ويؤكدون فيها عدم رغبتهم في الاستمرار قال : مايقولونه حديث مردود ووصمة عار في جبين المريخ و ان ما يحدث ما هو الا مخطط لتغييب الديمقراطية من داخل لجنة التسيير قال في حديثه لبرنامج زمن اضافي باذاعة 96 انهم سيناهضون مخططات اجهاض الديمقراطية بالمريخ وقال انهم لن يسكون وسيواصلون في النضال حتى آخر نفس فيهم و سيمتد الامر الى التصعيد القانوني و تقديم شكوى ضد لجنة التسيير اواي مؤسسة تخطط لتغييب الديمقراطية بالمريخ وقال انه ليس من حق مجلس المريخ او اي شخص يطلب اعادة الكشف الى نادي المريخ بعد ان تم تسليمه للمفوضية و قال ان المريخ يحتاج الى الديمراطية لانتخاب مجلس جديد ينتشله من الديون بتفعيل الاستثمار و اخراجه من عباءة الرجل الواحد حتى يستعيد عافيته و قال الوالي حاول وضع المريخ في مقام لا يتغير منه و يعاني كل ما ذهب او استقال و قال انه لا يعقل ان يعاني نادي كبير مثل المريخ وهو يملك جمهور كبير و قاعدة لا يستهان بها قادرة على المساهمة في تطويره و النهوض به الي الامام و قال ان هناك اعضاء بلجنة التسيير لديهم اتصالات مع بعض الجهات و حينما لم يتوافق هدفهم مع برامج لجنة التسيير استقالوا و حاولوا تعطيل مسيرة المريخ وهم من اسهم ففما يحدث للمريخ الان و التاريخ لن ينسى لهم تلك الخطوة التي عطلوا فيها المريخ وهومقبل على مباريات مهمة تسببت استقالتهم في فراغ وسط اللاعبين و اسهم في خروج المريخ من البطولات الافريقية







الناس ديل مش متحالفين و داعمين ناس التسيير . . . الحصل شنو بيناتهم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
إقالة إيمل

* مفهوم السلطة العام هو أن تفرض هيبتك على ما يليك من مرؤوسين وأن تكون قراراتك تجاههم واجبة التنفيذ والأهم ألا يزدريك ويتفرعن عليك ويتجاوز مسارك ويرفض تنفيذ قراراتك أحد هؤلاء المرؤوسين...
* هناك علاقة غير واضحة المعالم بين سلطات الوزير ومفوض هيئات الشباب والرياضة الولائيين وبين الأندية التابعة لنطاقهم الجغرافي...
* نأخد مثال لذلك الأزمة الحالية لنادي المريخ فبعد أن أخذت اللجنة واستهلكت وقتا طويلا في فتح باب العضوية والتجديد للقديمة استمر زهاء الثلاثة أشهر صباحا ومساء ويشكر رئيس واعضاء لجنة العضوية على هذا المجهود الخارق حتى وصلت العضوية إلى خمسة عشر ألفا لاول مرة في تاريخ النادي...
* وقامت لجنة العضوية وفي مواعيد مناسبة بعد أخذ موافقة لجنة التسيير بتسليم كشوفات العضوية للمفوض الولائي في الخامس من هذا الشهر وخاطبت التسيير المفوض بنيتها عقد الجمعية في السابع والعشرين من هذا الشهر...
* فبأي حق سمح المفوض للجنة التسيير بسحب كشوفات العضوية مجددا؟ ولماذا لم يشترط على الذي سحبها أن يرجعها في يوم معين لا يتعارض مع الموعد المعلن لعقد الجمعية وهو السابع والعشرين؟ وهو يعلم علم اليقين أن التسيير قررت الرحيل يوم الرابع من يونيو أي قبل أن تنتهي مدتها الرسمية في العشرين من يونيو؟...
* أريد أن أفهم شيئا واحدا وهو هل هناك تنسيق بين الوزير والمفوض بشأن تنفيذ القرارات التي يصدرها الوزير؟ بمعنى ادق الوزير حدد العشرين من يونيو موعدا نهائيا للجنة التسيير لإجراء الانتخابات وهي المهمة الرئيسية التي اوكلت لها، فهل المفوض تصله صورة من قرارات الوزير هذه حتى يستطيع أن يدرجها في أجندته اليومية ليباشر مهامه تلقائيا ومتابعة اجراءات قيام الجمعية العمومية مع التسيير؟...
* الشيء الذي لمسناه هو ان لجنة التسيير أصبحت هي التي تسير المفوض على هواها تودع على كيفها الكشوفات ثم تسحبها مرة ثانية على كيفها والوزير يتفرج والمفوض يبدو من ذلك بلاسلطات وهيبة يفرضها على لجنة التسيير...
* واليوم فتح الله على المفوض وجعله يصرح للصحف أنه من الاستحالة قيام الجمعية يوم 4 مايو طبعا من الاستحالة قيامها لانك من قمت بارجاع الكشوفات للتسيير بدون ان تعطيهم موعدا ملزما لارجاعها حتى لا يتعارض ذلك مع يوم 27 مايو المحدد لانعقاد الجمعية وادخلت الناس وقيام الجمعية في نفق مظلم وما معروف الأقدار تسوقنا إلى أين...
* من المؤسف جدا أن تكون قروبات ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي مرتعا خصبا لصناعة الأخبار الكاذبة ومن الساذج جدا أن يتم تداولها وتصديقها كمان بدون أن يلهم الله المتلقي أن يتأكد من مصداقيتها قبل أن يدلفها لغيره...
* عرفنا في الصحف اليومية ان تلجأ تلك الصحف لنشر وتضخيم أحداث من وحي خيالها كي تبيع أكبر عدد للذين تنطلي عليهم هذه الأكاذيب ولهواة الشمارات، ولكننا لم نهضم ماذا تستفيد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وماهو العائد الذي تجنيه من وراء نشر هذه الأكاذيب، هل هو الحصول على اكبر عدد من الداخلين وبالتالي علامات اعجاب أكثر في الفيسبوك على وجه التحديد وكنا نتمنى ان يضيف الفيسبوك علامة أخرى وهي علامة عدم الإعجاب حتى يكون ذلك عادلا في تقييم الأخبار التي تنشر...
* فأمس انطلقت شائعة وشتلة أن لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد الافريقي اجتمعت وأصدرت كمان قراراتها وعقوباتها وعند سؤالي عن مصدر الخبر قيل لي انه ورد من أحد الموثوقين في أخبارهم فكيف يكون مصدر ثقة وخبره كاذب وتم نفيه عبر صفحة بدون عنوان من قبل لجنة الانضباط بالإتحاد الإفريقي...
* طرحنا أمس أسئلة مشروعة حول الاتفاقية الإطارية للجنة الاستثمار بالمريخ والشركة العربية الصينية بقطر، وكان هدفنا من طرح هذه الأسئلة المشروعة هو اتباع مبدأ الشفافية لشرح تفاصيل الاتفاق بهدف الاطمئنان على الضمانات التي لاتمس ولا تفرط في أصول النادي اذا لاقدر الله وفشل المشروع...
* أشكر الأخ حسن الوسيلة عضو لجنة التسيير ورئيس قطاع المنشآت على مداخلته معي أمس والتي أكد من خلالها أنه والأخ الصادق حاج علي أولاد أمدر سيقومون بعد اطلاع لجنة التسير عليها ومناقشة الاتفاقية، سيقومون بشرح واف للاتفاقية والإجابة على  كل الاستفسارات حولها فهذه هي الشفافية التي ننادي بها أخ حسن ونحن نعلم جيدا أنك والأخ الصادق كتب بيضاء مفتوحة ولا عزاء لكساري الثلج...
* بدأ أمس مسلسل شكاوي المستحقات حيث كان اول الغيث من بلهويشات الذي قدم شكوى للإتحاد العام مطالبا فيها بمستحقاته المالية، كما علمنا أن إيمل أيضا طالب في مراكش بارسال متأخراته له وتقدير ظرف وفاة والدة وربما تراوري على الخط لانه حصل على موافقة مكتوبة بأن مباراة الكوكب المراكشي آخر مباراة له...
* قرأت خبرا اليوم ان كلا من أوكرا وكوفي غادرا سرا إلى بلدهما ولو صدق صحة ما جاء فإن ذلك يعزز مبدأ الفوضى الضاربة على أطنابها في القطاع الرياضي وفي الإدارة فكيف يعقل أن يتسلموا جوازاتهما وهناك استحقاقات المباريات المؤجلة وعلى رأسها لقاء الهلال وان الدورة الثانية على الأبواب وخوفي ان يكونا قد ربطا عودتهما بارسال مستحقاتهما المالية ولاندري أيضا ان جابسون وجمال قد سافرا هما الآخران لتتم الناقصة..
* الوقت يمر ومصير المدرب إيمل مجهول وكالعادة انقسام بشانه في التسيير طيب منقسمين على شنو ما إنتو نفسكم الذين رشحتوه بالإجماع وقلتوا يومها داه أحسن مدرب في الساحة ولما الفاس وقع في الراس وطلع مدرب أي كلام وليس بقامة المريخ انقسمتوا على انفسكم ألا ساء ما انقسمتم عليه أقيلوه زي ما جبتوهو قبل ان تتخارجوا ولا تحملوا المجلس الجديد فوق طاقته...
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الف شكر يا كــــــــــسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




الاحقاد و تصفية الحسابات جعلت البعض يقف ضد الصاقعة لا مصلحة المريخ و لا اندية الخرطوم



  غريبة يتكلم عن الاحقاد وتصفية الحسابات !!!!! حالتك تحنن ..
                        	*

----------


## الخليل 9

*مشكور ياكسلاوي
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة 
موسى مصطفى 
جهزوا التيران


الصاقعة الذي يسانده الهلال و بقية اندية الخرطوم و امدرمان سيفوز لانه رجل له برنامج و لم يدفعه الآخرين للترشح .




أخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
يا خيابة التور ... يا خيابة التور  سمعت النكتة دى
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

غريبة يتكلم عن الاحقاد وتصفية الحسابات !!!!! حالتك تحنن ..



[QUOTE=الحوشابي;942877]
ياخوانا في واحد ممكن يقنعني أنه الزول مريخابي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE أشك في ذلك...الحقد والحسد بعيد عن المريخاب
*

----------


## الكردفانى

*بخصوص العضويه مزمل اختصر الكلام و ختاها واطا
هنالك مخطط لكى تاتى هذه اللجنه الفاشله عديمه الفكر بتاعت قدر ظروفك و لكن هذه المره ستأتى محموله على صناديق الاقتراع و ما الدليل على ذلك الا الكميه المهوله من العضويه التى تم اكتسابها و الكيفيه التى  تم بها اكتساب العضويه ذكرها مزمز فى عموده اليوم 
تبا عندما تختلط الرياضه بالسياسه 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الافاضل على الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد 
ملف الاستثمار.. التَنْفيذ قبل التَقْريظ..!!

×لسنوات طويلة ظلت خزانة المريخ خاوية من المال؛ بسبب غياب الاستثمارات عن واقع العمل الإداري في النادي العريق، ما عدا دخل المباريات، والذي لا يكفي لتسيير نشاط الفريق اليومي كما هو معلوم، لكنه قد يوفر بعض الحلول المؤقتة؛ حالياً يوجد عقار واحد - فقط - يُدر دخلاً مالياً على النادي، وهو عبارة عن محل تجاري في السور الخارجي للقلعة الحمراء مؤجر لشركة سامسونج، غير ذلك فالمريخ لا يمتلك سوى قطعة أرض لم تستثمر، إضافة إلى ملعب الخماسيات، وحوض السباحة، وملعب المناشط، والملعب الرديف، وهذه الملحقات الرياضية ليست لها أي عائد مادي ملموس أسوة ببقية الممتلكات.

×لو قدُّر للجنة التسيير إكمال الاتفاق مع الشركة الصينية التي وقع معها مسؤول ملف الاستثمار مذكرة تفاهم خلال اليومين الماضيين، - لو قدُّر لها - إنزال بنود ذلك الاتفاق إلى ارض الواقع، فإن المريخ سيتوفر على المداخيل اللازمة التي ستساهم في تسيير النشاط اليومي، إضافة إلى تمزيق فواتير الفنادق حال أكتمل الاتفاق بشأن تشيد المبنى الفندقي في الأرض المملوكة للنادي في الحتانة، وحال أكتمل بناء المجمع التجاري، فالمريخ موعود بالمزيد من النجاح في الملف الاستثماري، كما نتمنى أن يتم دعم تلك المشاريع بتوفير راعٍ يرعى ملابس الفريق على مستوى المنافسة المحلية، أسوة بالرعاية الجميلة التي ميزت مبارياته في المضمار الإفريقي لأول مرة في تأريخه القريب.

×نتمنى - كذلك - أن يتخلص المريخ من فاتورة الإقامة في الفنادق، كما ننتظر أن يعود الباص المملوك للمريخ إلى العمل مجدداً بالتالي تخليص خزانة النادي من اعباء الترحيل وفواتير الصرف اليومي، وهو الأمر الذي سيساهم - لامحالة - في إعادة تخصيص دخل المباريات بكامله للتسيير والرواتب والحوافز (عقب انتهاء فترة حجز الدخل مستقبلاً)، ما يفيد بأن المريخ يمكنه - بحق وحقيقة - التخلص من الاعتماد على النفرات وجيوب الأفراد، بالتالي سلاسة دوران عجلة النشاط اليومي بغض النظر عن هوية الجالسين على الكراسي الإدارية سواء أكانوا فقراء أو أغنياء مدعومين من الدولة أو غير ذلك.

×مجلس المريخ السابق ممثلاً في الرئيس ومسؤول ملف الاستثمار كان قد وعد بإنشاء طابق ثالث في القلعة الحمراء ، وتم تعميم نشر الصور والمجسمات على الصحف المريخية - آنذاك - كما وعد الرئيس الجماهير بأن يمزق نادي المريخ - أخيراً - فواتير الفنادق والترحيل من خلال بيت اللاعبين والباص المملوك للنادي، وقد تزامنت تلك الوعود مع خروج المريخ من البطولة الأفريقية - عندها – لم أركب موجة الاشادة والتقريظ - كما فعلت أغلبية الأقلام الحمراء-  ووقفت ضد المجلس بكتابة عدد من المقالات بصحيفة الهدف (رد الله غيبتها)، وقلت أن المجلس يود تخدير القاعدة الجماهيرية وتحويل انظارها عن سوءات  فريق كرة القدم، وهو الأمر الذي تأكد فعلياً فيما بعد، والدليل على ذلك عدم استمرار أي من تلك الاستثمارات المنشودة سوى الباص والذي يرقد جثة هامدة هذه الأيام أمام بوابة القلعة الحمراء، - وهنا - نقول لمن هاجمونا -وقتها - نقول لهم إننا لن نكتب بمداد من التفاؤل حتى نرى بالعين المجردة العمال والمهندسين يقومون بتشييد المباني الاستثماري بالحتانة، إضافة إلى صالة الأفراح والمجمع التجاري وغيرها من الوعود الاستثمارية التي جاءت بها مذكرة التفاهم بين إدارة المريخ (ممثلة في لجنة التسيير) والشركة الصينية.

×لم يوفق مجلس المريخ السابق في ملف الاستثمار ولا يعني هذا فشله في تسيير النشاط من خلال بعض المشاريع الصغيرة على غرار المقصورة الماسية وتحويل الرصيد إضافة إلى الرحلة التي قام بها قطب المريخ محمد علي الجاك ضقل، مع العلم بأن الرئيس – وقتها- كان يتكفل بسداد كافة الفواتير.

×نجاح لجنة التسيير في توقيع العقودات الاستثمارية والرعاية التي شهدتها مباريات المريخ الأفريقية، لا تمثل - وحدها - صك نجاح للجنة في ملف الاستثمار، علماً بأنها استطاعت تسيير النشاط رغم قرار حجز دخل المباريات لمصلحة بعض الشركات التي لديها ديون على المريخ منذ فترة المجلس السابق، وبرغم غياب الاستثمارات على أرض الواقع، وبأموال النفرات والتبرعات ومشروع تحويل الرصيد، علماً بأن اللجنة لا تعتمد على رجل واحد في الدعم من داخل المجلس بل على كافة الأعضاء ومن خلفهم المجتمع المريخي.

في القائم

×لن نقع في الاخطاء التي وقعت فيها البعض دون أدلة والذم دون براهين.

×نجاح تسجيلات المريخ الأخيرة يتمثل في التعاقد مع أسماء معروفة للجميع على مستوى الدوري.

×استمرار الأجانب وبعض كبار السن يجب أن يرفق معه إعلان الأسماء التي ستغادر خلال التسجيلات المقبلة مثلما يحدث في الأندية العالمية.

×بغض النظر عن نجاح اللاعبين كبار السن في الدورة الثانية من عدمه، يجب استمرار سياسية تقليل معدل الأعمار بالفريق.

شبك خارجي

# لا تقدم الحمد قبل التجربة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
الإستثمار طوق نجاة قادم

*ظللنا لسنوات ننادي بضرورة ان يكون للمريخ الكبير والرائد إستثمارات مالية تعينه وتقيه الضيم والحاجة الملحة للأفراد خاصة ان المريخ تتوفر له الكثير من السبل التي يمكن ان تحول واقعه المعاش حاليا لواقع أخر تماما يمثل طوق نجاة لنادي عاني كثيراً من تجاهل ملفات متعددة ياتي على رأسها ملف الإستثمار الذي يحدث فيه هذه الأيام حراك متميز وغير مسبوق ستتحول معه الأوضاع المريخية للأفضل خاصة في حال تم إنجاز ما هو مطروح الأن من مشاريع تعد الأضخم في مسيرة المريخ الممتدة منذ العام 1927 وهذه المشاريع المتمثلة في بناء المجمع التجاري وصالات الأفراح والمطاعم والإستفادة من أرض المريخ المحازية للنيل لتشيد فندق، وأعتقد ان مشاريع بهذه الضخامة ستدر على المريخ الكثير من المال الذي سيعين المريخ كي ينهض وفق إمكاناته التي ان وجدت الإستغلال الأمثل ستنمو لتصبح خير معين لهذا الكيان الذي أعادت إليه لجنة التسير بريق أمل ظل خافتا طوال السنوات السابقة بعد ان وقع رئيس لجنة الإستثمار المهندس المتميز الصادق حاج علي، على عقودات بدوحة العرب مع الشركة العربية الصينية لتشيد كل هذه المشاريع التي أكد أنها ستبدأ مباشرة في تنفيذ الإتفاق الذي أعتبره واحداً من أكبر فتوحات المريخ على عوالم الإستثمار التي لا يوجد طريق غيرها يمكن ان يغير أوضاع المريخ للأحسن.
*الحديث عن الإستثمار يقودنا للحديث عن الشاب المتميز ومفجر ثورة الإستثمار المهندس الصادق حاج علي الذي أعتبره هبة من الله للمريخ في ظل كل هذه الأوضاع التي يعانيها، فالصادق ظل للأمانة منذ ان تم تعينه ضمن أعضاء لجنة التسير ظل متفردا في كل خطواته التي خطاها في ملف الإستثمارات التي أدارها الصادق بكل إقتدار بدءاً بملف تسويق المباريات الأفريقية وجميعنا شاهد الإعلانات المتعددة على أقمصة لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء وها هو يأتي ببشرى كبرى ستغير حال الواقع المريخي عبر التاريخ.
*الصادق شاب مهذب ومتمكن ويعرف جيدا خبايا الإستثمار وتشرفت بمحاورته من قبل في هذه الصحيفة وخرجت بعدها وانا على قناعة ان حواء المريخ ولود وبإمكانها ان تنجب الأفذاذ في كل المجالات والصادق واحد من هؤلاء الأفذاذ الذين يجب ان يستمرو في سوح العمل بالمريخ لانه يعتبر نافعا اينما حل ووقع ومن المحزن جدا ان يفقد المريخ أمثاله خلال المرحلة المقبلة التي يجب ان يستمر فيها عدد من أعضاء اللجنة الحاليون لانهم قدموا عمل كبير يستحقون عليه المواصلة سواء بالتعين أو الإنتخاب.
*إستمرار مفجر ثورة الإستثمار مهم سواء عبر التعين أو الإنتخاب فالمريخ يعاني من قلة الكوادر من شاكلته لهذا يجب ان يستمر ليكمل ما بداه من ملفات سيحفظها له تاريخ المريخ التليد.
وهج أخير
*فترة التسير رغم ما واجهته من إنتقادات وتشكيك لكنها وضعت المريخ في الطريق الصحيح ويكفي ان يتحدث أهل المريخ بوضوح عن مشكلاتهم التي كانت من قبل لا تطرح ولا تناقش ولا حتي تنقد كي يتم إصلاحها،لكن في إعتقادي ان ما أحدثته اللجنة من حراك سيفيد المريخ كثيراً ولننظر للمشاريع الإستثمارية المطروحة والتي كانت من قبل عبارة عن أمنيات صعبة المنال لكنها الأن في طريقها للتحقق بأذن الله.
*ما تم إنجازه في ملف الإستثمار خلال الفترة القليلة للجنة يؤكد حجم الجرم الذي أرتكب في حق هذا النادي الذي ظلت جميع إدارته تتجاهل ملف الإستثمار.
*المريخ فريق كبير ورائد في قومه ومقبل على مراحل مفصلية منها ضرورة أخذ الرخصة الدولية لتطبيق الإحترافية وأعتقد ان الإستثمار الذي بدأت عجلته بالدوران يمثل البداية الأمثل للسير في هذا الطريق الذي سيكون المريخ ملزما بالسير فيه خلال العامين القادمين.
*الإستثمار في موارد النادي خطوة متقدمة ظلت مكبلة وأعتقد انها ستجد الدعم من الجميع في المريخ وخاصة الإعلام الذي أعتقد ان تحليقه المستمر خارج السرب آن له ان يتوقف من أجل مصلحة الكيان ولا شئ سواه.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*قرر الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) استبعاد نادي فيتا كلوب الكونجولي من منافسات دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال إفريقيا على خلفية إشراكه لاعبا موقوفا.


وأشرك فيتا كلوب لاعبه إدريسا تراوري - المنتقل له من ستاد مالي - في المرحلة التمهيدية من البطولة، وهو كان معاقبا بالإيقاف 4 مباريات أثناء وجوده في النادي المالي ولم يقض منهم سوى مباراة.

وشارك اللاعب مع فيتا كلوب أثناء الإيقاف، ما توجب على إثره استبعاد النادي الكونجولي من البطولة.


ويدخل منافس فيتا في دور الـ16 من البطولة، صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي، إلى دور الثمانية بدلا منه، في القرعة التي تبدأ خلال ساعات قليلة.

وبالتالي يصعد الوداد للتصنيف الثاني مع الزمالك، وإنيمبا النيجيري للتصنيف الثالث مع أسيك ميموزا ويدخل صن داونز رفقة زيسكو الزامبي في التصنيف الرابع.

بينما يبقى الأهلي ووفاق سطيف في التصنيف الأول بلا تغيير.

وكان صن داونز قد خرج على يد فيتا كلوب من دوري الأبطال، قبل أن يخرج من الكونفدرالية على يد ميدياما الغاني.
*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*شكراً للاضافة ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
ودية الهلال أهم من ودية المنتخب


□ في السعودية (عاقب المدير الفني للمنتخب السعودي بيرت فان مارفيك ثنائي الوسط سالم الدوسري ووليد باخشوين بإبعادهما عن القائمة لعدم التزامهما بالموعد المحدد لتجمع اللاعبين).

□ وكذا الحال في غالبية دول العالم عندما يضرب الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني موعداً لتجميع اللاعبين و(يتخاذل) البعض عن الإلتحاق بالمعسكر بسبب حجج واهية سيجدون بلا شك العقوبة المناسبة والإيقاف المباشر تمهيداً لقرارات انضباطية أخرى.

□ لنقرأ نموذجاً آخراً أيضاً في السادس من يوليو 2015 (رفض مدرب المنتخب الأولمبي المغربي (حسن بنعبيشة) ملتمس إدارة نادي الوداد البيضاوي من تمكين لاعبي الوداد، الذين تشملهم لائحة المنتخب الأولمبي، من مرافقة فريقهم للبرتغال حيث يعسكر هناك؛ تحضيراً للموسم الكروي المقبل بعد أن يلعبوا مع المنتخب الأولمبي مباراة الذهاب أمام المنتخب التونسي في التاسع عشر من يوليو 2015 ).

□ قبلهم بسنوات منع المدير الفني للمنتخب الأولمبي المصري (هاني رمزي) لاعبي الأهلي والزمالك من خوض مباراة القمة مع فريقيهما لاحظوا (مباراة القمة) وليس ودية.

□ هذا هو النهج الإداري الأمثل في حفظ هيبة المنتخبات الوطنية وعدم إتاحة الفرصة للاعبين أو الأندية في فعل ما بدا لهم واختيار الوقت الذي يناسبهم للإنضمام للمعسكرات ورفض الأجهزة الفنية للأندية السماح للاعبيها للإلتحاق بالمنتخب.

□ المنتخب الوطني مواجه بلقاء رسمي في الجولة الخامسة من تصفيات افريقيا المؤهّلة لنهائيات الكان 2017 يوم السبت (الرابع من يونيو القادم) أمام المنتخب السيراليوني حيث حدد الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة مازدا تاريخ الحادي والعشرين من مايو الجاري موعداً لتجمع اللاعبين وانطلاقة التدريبات بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم.

□ التجمّع المذكور بغرض الاستعداد لخوض معسكر اعدادي قصير والتباري مع المنتخب الكيني ودياً في السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.

□ ولكن لأن المنتخب يتذيّل أولويات الجميع ولا يأبه لجهازيه الفني والإداري أي أحد حضر المران الأول (8) لاعبين فقط في واحدة من أبشع صور اللامبالاة وعدم الاكتراث وعلى مرأى من قادة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بمختلف لجانه الذين تفرغوا للرحلات الخارجية والسفريات فقط.

□ حتى مازدا يعتبر شريك أصيل في هذا العبث طالما أنه سمح بهذا الانفلات والتخاذل بحجج واهية وتبريرات فطيرة.

□ قال مازدا أن كل من (أمير كمال ورمضان عجب وضفر ومصعب عمر) هاتفوا الجهاز الفني لمنحهم الإذن بسبب (الاصابات الخفيفة) و (إجهاد السفر).

□ هل يعلم مازدا أن من يحدد إصابات اللاعبين ومدى ثقلها أو خفتها في مثل هذا التوقيت هو الجهاز الطبي بالمنتخب أو بالتنسيق مع الاجهزة الطبية بالأندية.

□ هل خاطب الجهاز الطبي بالمنتخب جهاز نادي المريخ الطبي واستفسر عن مدى إصابات اللاعبين؟

□ بالتأكيد (لا) ولكن حتى يغطي الجهازين الفني والإداري والطبي على (فضيحة) أخرى لا بد لهم أن يتركوا لاعبي المريخ وشأنهم وعدم الحديث عن عدم التحاقهم بتدريبات الفريق وفقاً لسياسة مازدا المعلومة منذ الأزل (الموازنة) بين لاعبي القمة في المنتخب تجنباً للسعات الإعلام.

□ الفضيحة المجلجلة هى السماح بإنضمام لاعبي الهلال لمعسكر المنتخب بنيروبي عقب الفراغ من اداء تجربة (سانت جورج الاثيوبي) بتاريخ السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري أي قبل يوم من ودية المنتخب مع نظيره الكيني.

□ ولتضحك قليلاً وتبكي كثيراً عزيزي القارئ عليك أن تعلم أن مبررات الجهازين الفني والإداري بالمنتخب بالسماح للاعبي الهلال بالإنضمام عقب ودية سانت جورج كانت مبنية على أن مباراة الهلال مع سانت جورج (كانت محددة قبل فترة) و (واو العطف) حتى يقف الروماني بيلاتشي على مستويات لاعبيه قبل استئناف بطولة الممتاز !!!

□ المثير للسخرية هو أن الأندية قبل ان تشرع في استضافة أي فريق في لقاء ودي يقدم على أخذ موافقة الإتحاد العام فهل فات على الأخير أن التاريخ المذكور يتضارب مع برنامج المنتخب؟

□ عزيزي مازدا كيف تسمح بهذه المهزلة وكيف تنتظر ان يدعمك الإعلام وأنت تتهاون في حق المنتخب الوطني الأول بالسماح للاعبي المريخ بالحضور متى ما يشتهون والسماح للاعبي الهلال بالإلتحاق بزملاءهم متى ما يتمنون !!!

□ لا عجب انه منتخب مازدا ومعتصم واسامة ومجدي وزكي والطريفي الذي يتمزّق برنامجه واعداده من أجل رسم برنامج النادي المدلل.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: وتقولوا لي ليه نحن محلك سر !! ما أهو كلو ماشي (بباركوها).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يكسب زين والموردة تخسر أمام الهلال في السلة



تواصلت فعاليات دوري الأولى الممتاز لكرة السلة حيث التقى فريقا المريخ وزين أسفر اللقاء عن فوز المريخ بحصوله على (74) نقطة مقابل (59) نقطة لزين وفي لقاء الهلال والموردة خسرت الموردة بعد حصولها على (57) نقطة مقابل (101) نقطة للهلال ويشهد الختام لقاء المكتبة امدرمان والألماني يوم السبت المقبل وتقام المباراة بمجمع اللواء محمد طلعت فريد بالخرطوم (2).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* برهان يؤكد إنتهاء مهمته مع مريخ نيالا 


 
 

أوضح برهان تية عن انتهاء عقده مع مريخ  نيالا والذي كان محددا له في ختام الدورة الاولي .. وأشار انه عدة عروض من  اندية الممتاز وذكر ان لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ فتحت خطا معه لتولي مهمة  تدريب الفريق في منصب المدير العام .. وقال انه حاليا مشغول مع المنتخب  الوطني الذي يتأهب لمواجهة مصيرية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* برهان يؤكد إنتهاء مهمته مع مريخ نيالا

وضح برهان تية عن انتهاء عقده مع مريخ نيالا والذي كان محددا له في ختام الدورة الاولي .. وأشار انه عدة عروض من اندية الممتاز وذكر ان لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ فتحت خطا معه لتولي مهمة تدريب الفريق في منصب المدير العام .. وقال انه حاليا مشغول مع المنتخب الوطني الذي يتأهب لمواجهة مصيرية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على خلفية أحداث المغرب .المريخ يوقف حاتم ويحيله للتحقيق!!!



ديربي سبورت :
أصدرت لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ قراراً بإيقاف الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد عضو  اللجنة ومساعد رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالنادي عن مزاولة أي نشاط إداري  بالمريخ وتحويله للجنة التحقيق التي تم تكوينها خصيصا لهذا الغرض برئاسة  الأستاذ /عثمان عبد العظيم وعضوية كل من الأستاذ / عبد الرحيم الشفيع  والكابتن معتصم مالك ومن المتوقع أن يمثل الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد أمام لجنة  التحقيق لتقديم دفوعاته بخصوص أحداث مباراة المريخ والكوكب المراكشي التي  جرت الأربعاء الماضي في بطولة الكونفدرالية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني على صفيح ساخن والمدرب البلجيكي يرفض العودة
كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت



محي الدين عبد التام
كشفت  الأيام التي تلت خروج المريخ السوداني من بطولة كأس الكونفيدرالية  الأفريقية الأسبوع الماضي بخسارته لمباراة العودة من الكوكب المراكشي  بنتيجة 0-2 بمدينة مراكش عن واقع فني وإداري تشتت بفعل تلك الخسارة ولأسباب  أخرى قد تكون بعيدة عن الموضوعية.

فبداية بالوضع الإداري دخل  النادي في ورطة مع الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" حين اثبتت كاميرات  التلفزة حالة الإعتداء التي قام بها عضو مجلس الإدارة حاتم محمد أحمد على  حكم مباراة الفريق الأخيرة ضد الكوكب المراكشي.

وعلى ضوء تلك الواقعة،  أعلن اليوم الثلاثاء حاتم محمد عبر إحدى الصحف الرياضية إستقالته عن مجلس الإدارة المؤقت"لجنة التسيير".

صعوبات في عمل لجنة التسيير

الاستقالة  زادت في إرباك الواقع الإداري للجنة التسيير، التي أعلنت خلال هذا الأسبوع  أنها لن تستمر في عملها بعد يوم 4 يونيو/حزيران القادم،  وتمسكت بقيام  الجمعية العمومية للنادي بانتخاب إدارة جديدة في 27 مايو/ايار الجاري.

لكن  تصريحات للدكتور الفاتح حسين المفوض الرياضي بولاية الخرطوم، كشفت مفاجأة  جديدة في هذا الجانب جاءت عكس تصريحات مسؤولي المجلس المكلف،  فعلى ذمة صحة   صحيفة "الصدى" قال المفوض الرياضي أن الجمعية العمومية لن تنعقد يوم 27  مايو ولا يوم 4 يونيو وهو الموعد الجديد الذي حددته لجنة التسيير لا  نعقادها.

انعقاد الجمعية العمومية ضرب من الخيال

وشدد  د.الفاتح على أن خطوة الجمعية العمومية مستحيلة، لأن مجلس المريخ لم  يسلمهم كمفوضية كشوفات العضوية "التي تملك حق التصويت بالجمعية العمومية"  وأن المفوضية لا علاقة لها بإعادة كشوفات العضوية لمجلس المريخ، وأن كل ما  حدث ان كشوفات العضوية تم سحبها بخطاب رسمي من المهندس أسامة رئيس مجلس  المريخ، وأن الحديث بأن المفوضية قامت بإعادتها للمجلس من جديد غير صيح على  الإطلاق.

وفي تصريح ل""  قال عضو مجلس المريخ النشط محي الدين عبد التام :" لن أستمر مع المريخ  كلجنة تسيير بعد يوم الرابع من يونيو لأن الأجواء بالنادي لا تساعد على  العمل".

حديث المفوض الرياضي وهو جهة تشرف فقط على إجراءات الجمعية  العمومية يعني أنه بات من غير الممكن إجراء جمعية لإنتخاب مجلس إدارة  "إرادة أعضاء النادي" ما يعني أن المريخ مقبل على مرحلة إدارية حساسة  ودقيقة تتطلب خضوع النادي الأحمر لتعيين لجنة تسيير للمرة الثالثة، لأن  العديد من التيارات أحجمت عن خوض الإنتخابات بسبب العجز عن إدارة نادي  المريخ ماليا.

المريخ بدون مدرب

الوضع  الفوضوي الآخر في المريخ والذي يسير جنب اإلى جنبا مع الوضع الإداري ويصدع  بجدران النادي، هو الوضع الفني، فالمريخ حتى الآن بدون مدير فني ولا  مساعدا للمدرب، فالمدير الفني البلجيكي لوك إيمل غادر إلى بلجيكا مباشرة  بعد نهاية مباراة الكوكب المراكشي، لحضور مراسم دفن والده الذي توفى قبل  يوم من من تلك المباراة الحاسمة ولم يعد للسودان بعد.

وكان لوك إيمل قد أدلى بتصريحات صحفية قال فيها أنه لن يعود للسودان ما لم يقرر مجلس المريخ بشأنه وبشأن متأخراته المالية.

وعمد  المدرب البلجيكي على التعامل بذكاء مع وضعه بالمريخ فهو صرح بأنه مستمر مع  الفريق وفق عقده، ولا يريد في ذات الوقت تقديم إستقالته بل يهدف لقرار  إقالته لأن ذلك يلزم المريخ بدفع الشرط الجزائي للعقد بين الطرفين.

الاستنجاد بمدرب وطني

وفي  وقت لم يحسم مجلس المريخ الوضع المعلق للمدرب البلجيكي بعد، أعلن المدرب  السوداني المعروف برهان تِيَّة أن مجلس المريخ إتصل به لتولي منصب المدير  منذ مباراة العودة أمام الكوكب المراكشي وأنه بإنتظار ما ستسفر عنه الأيام  القادمة.

وعلق محي الدين عبد التام على وضع الجهاز الفني بالمريخ  وقال:"مجلس المريخ لم يتخذ بعد قرارا نهائيا حول وضع المدير الفني لوك إيمل  لأننا بإنتظار تقرير رئيس بعثة الفريق إلى مراكش صادق حاج علي وحضور بعض  الأعضاء للإجتماع القادم الذي سوف نتخذ فيه آخر قرارات للمجلس قبل إنتهاء  فترة عمله في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر القادم".

وأضاف عبد التام:"  الإتصالات بالمدرب برهان كانت صحيحة، ولكنه ظروفه في الشهر الماضي لم تكن  مناسبة لتولي المهمة وايضا القرار النهائي حوله سوف يكون في آخر إجتماع  للمجلس وسيكون خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة".

أزمة المحترفين
وكشفت  الفوضى عن نفسها بقوة في فريق الكرة الذي سافر منه لاعباه الغانيان  أوجستين أوكراه وفرانسيس كوفي إلى بلادهما بينما يتواجد المالي مامادو  تراوري ببلاده ولا ينوي العودة نهائيا، بينما أدلى قائد الفريق راجي عبد  العاطي بتصريحات، اتهم فيها مجلس المريخ المؤقت ضمنا بإهماله، على خلفية  قراره بالسفر إلى مصر ، ودفع كامل تكاليف علاجه،  في ظل عدم إلتفات لجنة  التسيير لإصابته منذ أكثر من شهر.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتو.
سامر العمرابي
اتفاق الدوحة

كنت حاضرا لتوقيع مذكرة التفاهم المبدئية بين لجنة التسيير والشركة الصينية العربية مساء أمس الأول بمدينة اللؤلؤة أحد أفخم الأماكن في قطر حاليا حيث مقر الشركة.
لعبت رابطة المريخ في قطر بقيادة الدكتور فيصل همد والدكتور المجمر ومولانا مجذوب وابوقصيصة والجلعوب و الدكتور حسام مكي دورا كبيرا بل هي صاحبت الفكرة وحملت هم الترويج للمشاريع الاستثمارية من فترة طويلة مع عدة شركات في قطر.
على الدوام ظل هؤلاء الرجال يحملون هم المريخ صباح مساء ويسعون بكل تجرد لأجل خدمته وتوفير المعسكرات وتطوير علاقاته بالأندية والمؤسسات القطرية للاستفادة من النهضة الكبيرة التي تشهدها الدوحة حاليا والاهتمام المتفرد بالرياضة عموما.
مالمسناه خلال التوقيع المبدئي يشير إلى جدية الشركة في تنفيذ المشروعات والدخول في شراكة ذكية مع نادي المريخ لتحويل حلم الاستثمار إلى واقع معاش.
تولى الأخ الصادق حاج علي أحد اشراقات لجنة التسيير مهمة التفاوض رفقة المهندسين حسن الوسيلة وجمال برهان وطارق زروق وتوصلوا إلى اتفاق جيد كما انفردت الزاوية بتفاصيله أمس.
تبقت خطوة أخيرة في غاية الأهمية تتمثل في تعديل التصاميم لتستوعب مقترحات جديدة تقدمت بها الشركة المنفذة علاوة على تأمين كل التصديق اللازمة لقيام المشروعات فورا بعد أن أعلنت الجهة المنفذة جاهزيتها ومن المتوقع أن يكتمل الاتفاق النهائي في الخرطوم.
نرجو أن تهتم اللجنة في أواخر أيامها بهذا الملف المهم وان يشرع طاقم المهندسين المريخاب في إكمال التصاميم المقترحة والحصول على الضمانات الكافية للمشروعات وبذلك تكون لجنة ونسي قدمت هدية عظيمة للمريخ تغطي على كل اخفاقاتها السابقة.
ونؤكد بأن اعلام المريخ سيدعم هذه الانطلاقة بقوة وسيتولى أمر الترويج للشركة الصينية العربية ويعمل على حث الجماهير على العمل ودعم المشروعات حتى ترى النور ويصبح للنادي الكبير مصادر دخل تليق باسمه الفخيم.
لعبة الانتخابات
2
تفاجأت بخبر عدم اعادة لجنة التسيير لكشوفات العضوية للمفوضية مرة أخرى بعد أن سحبتها بحجة إعادة التنقيح وختم المكتب التنفيذي.
هذه المبررات الضعيفة تؤكد أن هناك أمر ما يدور خلف الكواليس وان لعبة الانتخابات بدأت مبكرا في المريخ وربما لاتكون هناك انتخابات.
لانستبعد الفرضية الأخيرة.. وربما تكون للجهات المسؤولة رأي صريح في الطريقة التي تمت بها تسجيل العضوية الجديدة في النادي.
الامور في المريخ غير مشجعة على قيام انتخابات تفرز مجلسا ضعيفا وشخصيات باهتة لتكرار تجارب فاشلة..كما أن هناك الكثير من الشخصيات غير راغبة في خوض السباق الانتخابي وطرح نفسها.
التسريبات التي خرجت للعلن عن تعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة مقصودة من جهات بعينها وربما تكون بالونة اختبار لقياس الرأي العام المريخي.
لا أحد يرفض الديمقراطية وقفل باب التعيين..ولكن الممارسة المشوهة في العضوية والأسماء المطروحة تجعل النادي على فوهة بركان ومعاناة جديدة.
نأمل من وزير الرياضة الأخ اليسع أن يهتم بملف إدارة المريخ قليلا وان يمنح النادي الكبير قدره من الاهتمام حتى ينعم بالاستقرار في السنوات القادمة وإدارة أزمته الحالية بحنكة وافق مفتوح بعد أن وقف بنفسه على محصلة تجربة لجنة ونسي التي اختارها على عجل دون عناية ومشاورة.
ونتطلع إلى دور أكبر وفاعل من مجلس الشورى والتحرك السريع والإيجابي نحو السلطة الرياضية لتفادي حدوث أزمة جديدة في المريخ.
وضح للجميع ان الانتخابات ليست خيارا مفضلا ولا مقبولا..وبالتالي يصبح أمر التعيين مطروحا بشدة لذلك يجب أن يتم ذلك بتدقيق وتمحيص وفق معطيات محددة ورسم خارطة طريق واختيار شخصيات مناسبة تمتلك المال والعلاقات والكفاءة الإدارية.
غير ذلك لاتحلموا بواقع سعيد ولامستقبل زاهر.
مناعة ضد الإساءات
3
كنا نود قفل ملف حوار اللاعب بكري المدينة إلى هذا الحد بدلا عن مجاراة حملة التلفيق والأكاذيب والتشكيك ولكن بعض الجهلاء يجرونا عمدا لذلك.
نقولها بالفم المليان.. لانعرف الشتل ومسيرتنا الإعلامية ناصعة البياض.. ونتحدى بكري أو أي شخص والتهديد باللجوء للقانون لايرهبنا.. هذا إن صرح فعلا بكري المدينة بذلك.
لم تصلني اي رسالة نفي من بكري المدينة وعلاقتي به قوية ويعرف كيف يصلني واعرف كيف اتواصل معه ونكرر بأن ابواب الزاوية مشرعة له للنفي إن أراد ذلك.
أما الذين يحاولون الإساءة لنا عبر الوسائط المختلفة نقول لهم لدينا مناعة ضد الإساءة ومثل هذه التصرفات الصبيانية لاتخيفنا والإساءة سهلة ولكنها ليست سلاحنا.
أجندتنا هي المريخ ومصالحنا في تطوره وإنهاء معاناته المالية والإدارية لو عاد الوالي أو لم يعود.
إذا كانوا يدمغوننا بأننا ( جماعة الوالي) فهذه تهمة لاننفيها وشرف لاندعيه ويكفينا فخرا اننا نساند الرجل الذي قدم للمريخ عطاء متفردا وشهد عهده نقلة كبيرة ووجد حبا يفوق الوصف من جماهيره إلا أصحاب المواجد الشخصية.
اختلفنا مع الوالي كثيرا ووصلت علاقتنا معه إلى درجة بالغة السوء وانتقدناه ولكن باحترام. وكان وقتها المختلفون معه الان هم الاقرب اليه وكانوا يعتبروننا معارضة ضد الوالي والارشيف موجود.
انا شخصيا انتقدت جمال الوالي بعنف في كثير من المواقف وكنا خلفه أيضا لأنه خدم الكيان بنية صافية وبذل الجهد والمال بلا كلل أو ملل ومن الطبيعي أن تكون له إخفاقات مثل ما حقق من إيجابيات وانتصارات.
وقفنا مع التسيير وسخرنا لها علاقاتنا وساندنا رئيسها وفتحنا لهم صحفنا واجتمعنا بهم أكثر من مرة وساهمنا معهم بالمال حسب قدرتنا ولم نفعل ذلك مع الوالي واتمنى ان يكون الأخ المهندس ونسي شجاعا ليتحدث عن مساندتنا للجنته والملفات التي شاركناه فيها بالرأي والمتابعة.
لن نهتم للقلة الراجفة التي أدمنت الإساءة والكذب ولانعرف لهم اسهاما أو دورا في المريخ سوى الثرثرة وإثارة الكراهية.
ختام وسلام*******
من انتم؟؟*******

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ ينعى الطاهر محمد عثمان

            بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  يقول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة: (وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ  الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنْفُسِ  وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ* الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ  مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ). 
                   صدق الله العظيم
 ينعى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ببالغ الحزن والأسى خبير التحكيم السوداني، والمحاضر بالاتحاد الإفريقي (الكاف):
            الطاهر محمد عثمان 
 الذي انتقل إلى جوار ربه ظهر أمس إثر نوبة قلبية، والعزاء موصول إلى أسرة  الفقيد، وزملاء الراحل في لجنتي التحكيم المركزية والمحلية، وكافة  الرياضيين، سائلين الله له الرحمة والمغفرة، ولآله الصبر، وحسن العزاء .
         (إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)
                  صدق الله العظيم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبر الاتحاد العام .. المريخ يسلم شكواه- رسمياً- إلى الكاف

أكد مجلس تسيير نادي المريخ عبر العميد حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام أنهم قاموا بإرسال شكوى رسمية إلى الاتحاد الأفريقي "كاف" عبر الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني عن الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة الكوكب المراكشي في إياب دور الترضية للبطولة الكونفدرالية، وهي المباراة التي استضافها ملعب مراكش الدولي، وانتهت بخسارة الفريق بهدفين دون رد من ركلتي جزاء ظالمتين احتسبهما الحكم الجابوني؛ مما جعل الأوضاع تنفجر داخل الملعب، وتواصلت الأحداث بعد انتهاء المباراة من اعتداءات للشرطة المغربية، وجمهور الكوكب المراكشي على لاعبي المريخ، والإساءات العنصرية التي طالت اللاعبين، وأفراد البعثة، وأرفق المجلس شريط تسجيل للمباراة؛ دعما لشكواه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام
محسن عطا المنان
(ظروف لا تقبل اشتراطات لكن تتطلب تضحيات)

يتصارع الإعلام الرياضي ويتنافس هذه الأيام وعلى اختلاف ميوله ووجهته، وتتصدر صفحاته أخبار المريخ علما بأنها الأكثر استحواذا على رغبة القارئ مريخيا كان أو غير مريخي؛ فالإثارة والتشويق حاضران في أي أخبار تتناول المريخ فالحبك والشطح والتفنن في صياغة السيناريوهات أهم ما تتطلبه مرحلة الكتابة في المريخ هذه الأيام، ولعل وضوح الرؤيا في مآلات المريخ هو ما جعل الصحف وحدا بها أن تنشط في الكتابة عن المريخ.إن الإعلام- تحديدا- الإعلام المريخي يعي- تماما- أن قدسية وسمو الأهداف يعني الالتزام بهما أول سلالم النجاح ومراقي الشهرة التي يتطلع إليها كل صحفي وصحيفة، فإننا لم نسمع بنجاح- قط- بني على كذب وزور وبهتان على مستوى الأفراد أو المؤسسات؛ فإنه لا يستقيم الظل والعود أعوج، ونحن نريد ممن يكتب في المريخ أن يقل فيه خيرا أو يصمت، والخير الذي نعنيه- هنا- قد يكون- أيضا- بالتذكير والتبصير بمرارة الخطأ، وحلاوة الصواب، فلا خير في مريخي إن لم يقلها للزعيم ولا خير في المريخ إن لم يسمعها ويعيها، من ابن الزعيم مطلوب بل وواجب أن يكثر الحديث في المريخ من قبل أهله هذه الأيام فلتكن ترضية نفوس وتهدئة خواطر مما حاق بالمريخ من محن وإحن مؤخرا تستدعينا أن نضمد جراحات الإخفاق المريخي ونسابق الزمن لتلتئم جروح الزعيم الذي انتزعت زعامته .إن ظروف المريخ الحالية والتي صورها البعض سوبر ظروف نحن على يقين أن رجالات المريخ والذين بأيديهم مقاليد أموره وتسيير شؤونه لهم القدرة على تجاوزها مهما بلغت من تشعب وتعقيد وهي ظروف لا تقبل اشتراطات لكن تتطلب تضحيات.
مين يضعف تكاتفنا
ومين ينهي تحالفنا
مين يقدر يفرقنا
ويطمس فينا ألفتنا
إسناكس إيد مع إيد تجدع بعيد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
لعبة زرقاء مشكوفة

* لن تجدي نفعا أي ضغوط تحاول الصحافة الزرقاء ممارستها على اتحاد الكرة في ما يتعلق بشكوى الهلال في اللاعب ألوك.
* انتهى زمن طمس الحقائق والمجاملات.
*  قضية ألوك لا تحتمل الكثير من الجدل، ولن يستطيع أحد أن يفعل شئيا أمام  وقائع قانونية واضحة وصريحة تؤكد سلامة انتقال اللاعب إلى المريخ.
* الحديث عن اتفاق الهلال مع الملكية انتهى زمنه، وبات من الماضي، ولا قوة ولا حجة له في القضية، وأشبه بتحصيل الحاصل.
* اللعبة مكشوفة، ولا يتطلب كشفها الكثير من العناء أو البحث، ولن تنطلي على المريخ- إدارة وجماهير وإعلاما.
*  وضع الأخ محمد سيد أحمد مساعد رئيس الكرة النقاط فوق الحروف بشأن قضية  (الهارب) مؤكدا أن المادة (55) تنطبق عليه، وتعيده- مجبرا- إلى الكشف  الأحمر.
* الجكومي صدح بالحق كعادته، وما ذكره يضع لجنة اللاعبين غير  الهواة أمام تحد كبير وأمام خيارين إما أن تنحاز إلى القانون أو تأتي  بسابقة جديدة في المجاملات.
* قضية (الهارب) تختلف في كل الجوانب  والتفاصيل عن قضية ألوك، ومهما يجتهد الذين يحاولون فرض تسوية فلن يجدوا  مخرجا قانونيا يدعم سعيهم.
* أحاديث كثيرة تخرج من اتحاد الكرة توضح  الجهود التي تبذل في الخفاء لإيجاد مخرج للهلال وتجنب عواقب الشكوى الحمراء  المثبتة بالأدلة والبراهين.
* قدم المريخ ملفا متكاملا تم جمع أدلته  بشكل جيد، وتمت صياغة الشكوى بخبرة قانونية تسد الثغرات؛ حتى يظهر الحق،  ولا يكون للباطل سبيلا.
* صحيح أن المريخ يواجه اليوم الكثير من  القضايا، وتشغله أمور تنظيم البيت وتحديد مستقبله، لكن هذا لن يمنعه- أبدا-  من مطاردة حقه ومتابعة قضيته بكل حزم وقوة.
* سبق أن أصدر الفيفا  قراراه بخصوص ألوك بالتالي كل ما يثار اليوم عن موضوعه معروف المقاصد  والأهداف، ولن يشغل المريخ كثيرا، ولن يجعله يتخلى عن حقه في (الهارب).
*  لم نكن نتوقع من إدارة الهلال، ولا الإعلام الأزرق، غير الذي يفعلونه  اليوم من تصعيد لقضية ألوك لكن لن يحصدوا إلا الندامة والخيبة.
* ما ذكر عن أن هناك مستندات تثبت أحقية الهلال في اللاعب ألوك مضحكة، وتعبّر عن غياب المنطق في طرح القضية.
*  علاقة ألوك مع ناديه السابق الملكية ليس لها محل في الإعراب بالتالي لا  قيمة للأموال التي يقال إن الهلال دفعها لشراء عقد اللاعب ألوك.
*  استمرار التركيز على حق الهلال في ألوك لا يفهم منه إلا وجود مخطط يحاولون  التمهيد له وهو ما يفرض ضرورة أن تكون عيون المريخ مفتوحة.
عصير الكلام
* هل تثمر اتصالات كبار المريخ عن مفاجأة.
* تحركات الساعات الماضية تبدو أكثر جدية.
* اقتراب ترجل التسيير يفرض تكثيف الجهود.
* ما زلت عند رأيي أن لا بد من مؤتمر جامع.
* مستقبل المريخ يتطلب اتفاقا وتعاونا ووحدة الصف.
* فرض قائمة متفق عليها هو الخيار المناسب.
* هناك قائمة لا تزال سرية نأمل ظهورها.
* ظهور أية قائمة يفتح الباب أمام الانتخابات والمنافسة.
* هذا ينتظر ذاك.
* قائمة تضم أسماء تملك التجربة والخبرة والمال.
* وفي رواية أخرى المال ثم الخبرة.
* اعترف حاتم محمد أحمد بالخطأ.
* الاعتراف فضيلة وشجاعة.
* الغضب يعمي البصر.
* الاعتذار دليل على أن مبادئ المريخ لن تنهار.
* لماذا يريد الأهلة حرمان المريخ أفريقياً؟.
* نسأل الله الرحمة لفقيد الرياضة الحكم السابق الطاهر محمد عثمان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهادة حق
حافظ خوجلي
* الحال بالمريخ.. 

لجنة التسيير قالت كفاية لغاية يوم الرابع من يونيو المقبل.. الآراء مختلفة ما بين قيام الجمعية، وترقب صدور قرار تعيين جديد، حتى الآن لم تظهر أية قائمة تقدم نفسها للجمعية، البعض يرى الحل في التعيين، وما بين هذه وتلك لا توجد برامج عمل؛ مما يعني أن النظرة للمجلس على كرسي الإدارة إن كان بالانتخاب أو التعيين يسبق- وهنا- تكمن المشكلة التي عانى منها المريخ طويلاً.
* ولكن يبقى السؤال من هو الفدائي، أو ما هي المجموعة التي ستقبل تحمل المسؤولية، والمريخ غارق في الديون، وما يتبعها من مطالبات من أجل السداد، وبالعدم يحدث نفس ما حدث لأخونا أسامة ونسي من احتجاز، دفع فيه ثمن غيره، ولا ذنب له في ذلك، سوى أنه ارتضى رئاسة المريخ، وأخال أن الأخ ونسي إن كان يعلم ما يستعرض له لما قبل المهمة.
* المديونية التي تحيط بالمريخ ستقطع الطريق أمام كل من يرغب في خدمة النادي، بالتالي المشكلة ليست في إعادة كشوفات العضوية إلى المفوضية؛ حتى تقوم بوضع جدول الجمعية، بل ستظل المشكلة من سيتقدم.
* أكرر ما سقته في مقال سابق بأن قيام الجمعية مهدد بالتأجيل، ومعلوماتي تشير إلى أن هنالك تحفظا على تقديم كشوفات العضوية إلى المفوضية، بالتالي يصبح خيار التعيين قادما لا مفر منه حتى لو أدى إلى تغييب دور أعضاء الجمعية في ممارسة حقهم الشرعي الذي كفله القانون بعد أن استوفوا شروط اكتساب العضوية، ودفعوا من حر أموالهم من أجل نيلها، فبأي حق يتم حرمانهم من ممارسة حق مكتسب؟.
* حتى لو أصبح التعيين واقعاً بأمر من يريدونه فرضاً كسر رقبة على المريخ هل سيرضي كل الأطراف أم سيتجاوز مجموعة لإرضاء أخرى بالتالي يصبح الصراع قائما، ويفرز الكثير السالب.
* المؤشرات تشير إلى أن التعيين سيحل بديلاً لأهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية، وحتى لا يأتي قرار التعيين مشوهاً يجب استبعاد كل الوجوه التي سبق لها أن عملت من قبل حتى يتم الاختيار بجدد يعملون في مناخ معافى وخلاف ذلك سيبقى الحال هو نفس الحال.
شهادة حق
* من قبل تم إبعاد العديد من الشخصيات المريخية، وجاء مجلس اللواء ماهل أبو جنة ورفاقه بالتعيين، وكفوا المريخ شرور الانقسامات.
* المطلوب من الجهة التي ستقوم بالتعيين إعانة القادمين الجدد بحل مشكلة المديونيات أولاً، وبعدها كل شيء مقدور عليه- بعون الله وتوفيقه.
* فجعت الأسرة الرياضية أمس بوفاة خبير التحكيم الطاهر محمد عثمان.
* خالص التعازي إلى أسرته بعد أن عاش الفقيد بيننا نعم الأخ الصديق الصدوق.
* اللهم نسألك الرحمة والمغفرة لفقيدنا الطاهر وأكرم نزله.
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
أشرف الاصدارات فوق كل الشبهات

لسنا في حاجة إلى الدفاع عن صحيفة المريخ، وقد كفانا قراؤها الكرام ذلك، ويكفي أنها استطاعت في ظرف شهرين- فقط- من عمر الزمان بعد عودتها الأخيرة أن تحتل مكانتها الطليعية بين الصحف الرياضية- عموما- والمريخية- خاصة- ويكفي كذلك أنها استطاعت أن تحظي بإعجاب وتقدير القراء على مختلف انتماءاتهم وميولهم الرياضية، وتشهد على ذلك معدلات التوزيع المتصاعدة باستمرار ونفاذ كل النسخ من نقاط البيع، وتشهد- أيضا- الإشادات المتواصلة التي تتلقاها الصحيفة من مختلف قطاعات المجتمع الرياضي، ويعود ذلك- دون شك- إلى الخط الرسالي المتميز الذي تنتهجه الصحيفة، ولبعدها عن الإسفاف، وترفعها عن صغائر الأمور، وعمّا لا يفيد.
نقول: محاولة نسب الصحيفة إلى أي جهة خلاف المريخ الكيان هي محاولة فاشلة، ولن تجد القبول عند القارئ المريخي الذكي، الذي يستطيع أن يميز بكل سهولة بين الصحف الموجهة والصحف الحرة، وبين الصحافة الرسالية- عموما- والصحافة التي تبحث عن المصالح الخاصة.
صحيح أن لجنة التسيير المريخية هي التي أصدرت قرار إعادة الصحيفة، ثم قامت باختيار المسؤولين عنها، لكنها لم تتدخل بأية حال ولا في أي وقت لإملاء أي نوع من الأجندات على طاقمها، ولم تسلم إدارة تحرير الصحيفة قائمة بالمحظورات والممنوع من النشر بأمرها، بل تركت إدارة الشؤون الفنية بكاملها إلى إدارة التحرير في الصحيفة.
وصحيح كذلك أن التحالف المريخي قدم دعما ماليا مقدرا للصحيفة دون غيره من كثير من الجهات المريخية الأخرى، لكنه في المقابل لم يشترط أن تحيد الصحيفة عن مهنيتها، وتتفرغ لإيراد أخباره، وتغطية نشاطاته وذم الآخرين والقدح في إنجازاتهم بالنيابة عنه، ولو فعل لما تردد قائد ركب السفينة ورئيس تحريرها في رد دعمه إليه في الحال.
من يتابعون الصحيفة يعرفون جيدا أننا لم نكتب هذا من فراغ، ولربما أنهم طالعوا على صفحاتها من قبل بعض الانتقادات للجنة التسيير في المواضع التي استحقت فيها النقد، وغيرها للتحالف، وأخرى لجمال الوالي، وفي مواضع أخرى لم تتوقف الصحيفة عن نشر الآراء المؤيدة للوالي، ولم تحجب الحديث عن إنجازاته المتعددة، ولم تحجر على كاتب رأيه، وهكذا تتباين المواقف في الصحيفة بشكل طبيعي على حسب التباين- عموما- في وجهات النظر بين الناس على مختلف الأصعدة، وكل تلك أمور صحية لا تعيب، غير أن المحظور الوحيد من النشر على صفحات أشرف الإصدارات هو الموضوعات التي تحمل الإساءة بمختلف أنواعها للآخر، والمهاترات التي لا تفيد، ولا نرى حرية، ولا حفاظا على أخلاق المهنة أكثر من هذا الذي يتوفر في الصحيفة.
لا يخفى على أحد- دون شك- أن ذلك ما كان ليتوفر للصحيفة إلا ببذل مجهودات كبيرة من القائمين على أمرها، ومتابعة مستمرة تحت قيادة أستاذ الأجيال الأخ الفاضل أحمد محمد الحسن، وهو المعروف في كل الأوساط الرياضية بالأخلاق الكريمة، والمهنية العالية، والبعد الكامل عن الإسفاف والمهاترات، وقد نجح- حتى الآن- في أن تسير الصحيفة على ذات النهج الذي يسير به شخصيا، ولا يقل عنه بحال أركان حربه ونائبه الأستاذ إسماعيل حسن، حيث لا أذكر- على الإطلاق- أنني قرأت له حرفا واحدا في أي من مقالاته يسيء فيه لإنسان أو يلصق به بعض التهم، أو يلفق حوله الأكاذيب، إنما نقول ذلك عن الرجلين؛ لأن كل ما يكتب بالصحيفة يمر بهما، أو بأحدهما- على الأقل- وهو ما يضيِّق فرص وجود الأخبار الملفقة، أو التصريحات المغلوطة التي تنشر في الصحيفة، وهو الأمر الذي أكسب الصحيفة ثقة القارئ الكريم في هذه الفترة الوجيزة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

